# BKT alternative?



## Uniqzoe (Apr 4, 2012)

I wanted to know if any of you have heard of or tried Design Essentials New Strengthening Therapy System. This is a new product line (service) from DE as it was just launched earlier this year. 

I had a chance to see the system in use when I was a natural hair model for DE at the Bronner Bros show in February. It looks great and unlike BKT it does not contain formaldehyde. I was sitting across from the girl getting the service and did not smell any harsh chemicals either. What caught my attention was when the stylist finished putting the product in the girls hair as he was blow drying it, her hair was as straight as my hair gets with a flat iron! I asked one of the other stylist about it and she told me that it is amino acid based and you can still wear your hair in curly styles it just elongates the curls. 

As my hair gets longer and takes longer to style, I would like to try something like this that would allow me a little more manageability but not compromise my natural hair pattern. But I'm always leery to try new things so I figured I would go out on a limb to see if any of you have tried it.

almondjoi85 wrote about the service on her blog and has pics. They also have pics on their FB page but I can't access it right now.


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 4, 2012)

this sounds and looks interesting


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds pretty cool... I wonder if it's like the chi american treatment? 

Man I wish these things were available in the uk

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 4, 2012)

I would love more info on this!

The longer my hair gets the more I desire to see it straight. It would be nice to find a product that makes straightening easier without all these harsh chemicals I hear about.

And something that makes a press last longer than 2 days on my natural hair :rollseyes:


----------



## candy626 (Apr 4, 2012)

Be interesting to see some results but it sounds like mostly marketing. Cysteine is just another protein like keratin neither of which straighten the hair. It's the chemicals and heat process that go along with these proteins that help to temporarily rearrange the bonds in the hair.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 4, 2012)

PPGbubbles said:


> I would love more info on this!
> 
> The longer my hair gets the more I desire to see it straight. It would be nice to find a product that makes straightening easier without all these harsh chemicals I hear about.
> 
> And something that makes a press last longer than 2 days on my natural hair :rollseyes:


 
If you are in the Bay area one of the DE educators is actually a stylist in that area. Her hair was gorgeous, she is natural with WL hair and she used the process on her hair. When I met her she had was wearing a twist out and I thought she had a weave.  I will try to post some pics when I get home cause I think they had some of pics of her hair on their fb page. 



candy626 said:


> It's the chemicals and heat process that go along with these proteins that help to temporarily rearrange the bonds in the hair.


 
You're probably right. I like that they recommend no more 400 degrees for the heat also.  I really don't want heat damage but I normally straighten my hair at 400 anyway cause anything lower my hair will laugh at.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 4, 2012)

Caramel Hottie UK said:


> Sounds pretty cool... I wonder if it's like the chi american treatment?
> 
> Man I wish these things were available in the uk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes, for the most part. They are both Cystine based. I love Cystine treatments. Here's more info:

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/retexturizing/cysteine-the-future-of-keratin-treatments


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 4, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> Yes, for the most part. They are both Cystine based. I love Cystine treatments. Here's more info:
> 
> http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/retexturizing/cysteine-the-future-of-keratin-treatments


 
Dove56 Thanks for that article, I have never heard of Cystine treatments before. Were you able to wear your hair curly also when you had it done?


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 4, 2012)

sounds like the arosci intensive restructuring treatment


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 4, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:


> Dove56 Thanks for that article, I have never heard of Cystine treatments before. Were you able to wear your hair curly also when you had it done?



You're welcome.  Yes, I can still wear my hair curly with cystine treatments. I've been BKT'ing since April 2009 but the ones with formeldahyde made my hair BONE STRAIGHT!

I started "transitioning" with cystine treatments, QOD MAX _Organiq_, last September so I my hair has a lot of natural curl back.  I only do two passes at 410 degrees (3c) to manage my natural hair so I can rollerset and wear it straight without reversion. 

I have thougth about using sprays like John Frieda 3 Day Straight or Renpure 4-Day Straight sprays for temporary results because I am so lazy when it comes to doing the treatments (I do my own, always have with the exception of one, to better control the results) they take about 3-4 hours.

I order my treatment from www.keratin4u.com 

HTH, let me know if you have any more questions. 

I'm also planning on trying out the Carol's Daughter Chocolat Smoothing Blow Dry Cream (Cystine based but more like a styling cream) that cutenss sent me (Thanks so much Cutenss!!!!) when I flatiron again which will probably be this weekend!


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 4, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> sounds like the arosci intensive restructuring treatment



Kurlee there are so many out now I can hardly keep up lol! Have you tried any of them?


----------



## Dellas (Apr 4, 2012)

bumping......


----------



## SummerSolstice (Apr 4, 2012)

I would just go with softliss.
it has no formaldehyde and i use it on all my clients white and black.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 4, 2012)

Ok, so where are they doing this in Texas?   I would love to have this done.  I like the idea of less heat, since my strands are fine.  It sounds like it would be perfect for the summer heat


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 4, 2012)

SummerSolstice said:


> I would just go with softliss.
> it has no formaldehyde and i use it on all my clients white and black.



Softliss is awesome as well.  I used that one 2009 and the conditioner is insane!! Blingy shine!


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 4, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> Kurlee there are so many out now I can hardly keep up lol! Have you tried any of them?



i'm considering trying the arosci intensive restructuring system but i'm still doing my research just to triple check that it is not harmful.  All systems seem to point to go, but I know how these companies try to play people. I also don't want to lose my curl pattern. Just want to be able to blow it out without it reverting before i get to the front of my head


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 4, 2012)

http://arosci.net/store/page11.html

*About The NEW Intensive Restructuring System*
A revolutionary system featuring next generation protein smoothing therapies designed to tame frizz, straighten curly textures, and elongate natural curls with ease. inside out. With the proven AROSCI® Strand-by-Strand Strength™ Complex, AROSCI IRS delivers three levels of protection and strength for up to 12 week of strength, length, resilience and shine.

Fortifies each hair strand with a combination of penetrating amino acids for improved strength with every use. Strengthens with a restorative blend of micro-proteins that helps repair the hair from the inside out. Protects against breakage with a nourishing series of natural extracts that encourage hair growth. Lengthens: When used with heat, delivers significant curl elongation on excessively curly textures without the use of formaldehyde or formaldehyde derivatives.

*The new Arosci Intensive Restructuring Foam* delivers "relaxer-like" straightening without permanent chemicals, for up to 12 weeks of smooth, straight, frizz free hair. Designed for clients who are Straight Seekers, Natural Wearers and Those In Transition, the Intensive Restructuring Foam transforms the most unmanageable hair into smooth, tamed hair with illuminating shine, while improving hair strength with each use.
Next generation protein smoothing therapy strengthens and lengthens excessively curly textures for extreme manageability and shine.  Delivers up to 12 weeks of relaxer like straightening without the use of permanent chemicals
-*Ideal for* straight seekers and those transitioning out of relaxer + Must be activated with heat, used according to directions to achieve desired result

*The Arosci Intensive Restructuring Serum* delivers the new standard in natural curl manageability. Designed for Natural Wearers, the Arosci Intensive Restructuring serum delivers maximum elongation, significant curl control, high curl definition, and naturally healthy shine.Next generation protein taming therapy delivers the new standard in natural curl manageability. Elongates and defines curls, tamez frizz and provides manageability and control
_*Ideal for* natural curl wearers wearers_


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 4, 2012)

Kurlee Thanks so much for that info.  I knew the LHCF ladies would come through.  I would much rather have a system that I could use at home. It sounds good but I am so slow to try new things but I will definitely bookmark this.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 4, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:


> Kurlee Thanks so much for that info.  I knew the LHCF ladies would come through.  I would much rather have a system that I could use at home. It sounds good but I am so slow to try new things but I will definitely bookmark this.



np, i'm contemplating with you. I like the fact that I can do it at home vs. having to go to a salon. I am 100% anti-salon.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 4, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> i'm considering trying the arosci intensive restructuring system but i'm still doing my research just to triple check that it is not harmful.  All systems seem to point to go, but I know how these companies try to play people. I also don't want to lose my curl pattern. *Just want to be able to blow it out without it reverting before i get to the front of my head*



I don't blame you. I know I will never do another treatment with even a *trace* of formeldahyde because they ruin my curl pattern. 

I so agree with you about starting on your hair then getting to the front and the back is frizzy, that used to *TICK* me off. Once I spent 2 hours doing my hair back in the day, then the A/C broke in my car so I had to let the window down and it was so HUMID, by the time I got to work my hair looked a like a bag of black cotton candy. 

 If you want to make sure you keep your pattern, I found that letting the treatment "wear off" completely stops them having a cumulative effect and minizing the passes and reducing the heat helps.  I want to try this Arosci, I wonder if I can purchase without a beauty license. :scratchch


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 4, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> I don't blame you. I know I will never do another treatment with even a *trace* of formeldahyde because they ruin my curl pattern.
> 
> I so agree with you about starting on your hair then getting to the front and the back is frizzy, that used to *TICK* me off. Once I spent 2 hours doing my hair back in the day, then the A/C broke in my car so I had to let the window down and it was so HUMID, by the time I got to work my hair looked a like a bag of black cotton candy.
> 
> If you want to make sure you keep your pattern, I found that letting the treatment "wear off" completely stops them having a cumulative effect and minizing the passes and reducing the heat helps.  I want to try this Arosci,* I wonder if I can purchase without a beauty license.* :scratchch



you can .  That's a barrier with Design Essentials and Chi. You can't DIY


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 4, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> by the time I got to work my hair looked a like a bag of black cotton candy.



 This is hilarious but I know that feeling.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 4, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> you can .  That's a barrier with Design Essentials and Chi. You can't DIY



That's awesome!  Thanks for mentioning this!


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 4, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:


> This is hilarious but I know that feeling.



Girl, my hair takes the scenic route when it tries to go back home to its "natchul' texture without keratin in humid weather...NOT a good look!


----------



## cutenss (Apr 4, 2012)

deleted post...


----------



## Mocha5 (Apr 4, 2012)

Deleted post.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 5, 2012)

Mocha5 I deleted my post because after further reading, some people were having to wait months to get these products, since they are coming straight from Brazil.  I do not want to be the cause of anyone going through the hassle of trying to get their  back.  But if I can find it on Ebay, or a US seller, I will be trying


----------



## Mocha5 (Apr 5, 2012)

cutenss said:


> Mocha5 I deleted my post because after further reading, some people were having to wait months to get these products, since they are coming straight from Brazil.  I do not want to be the cause of anyone going through the hassle of trying to get their  back.  But if I can find it on Ebay, or a US seller, I will be trying



Keep us posted.  Sounds like a great product.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 6, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> you can .  That's a barrier with Design Essentials and Chi. You can't DIY



Kurlee

I ordered the Arosci trial size foam! I can't wait to try this!


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 6, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> Kurlee
> 
> I ordered the Arosci trial size foam! I can't wait to try this!



please come back and let us know how it goes


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 6, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> please come back and let us know how it goes



I sure will!!


----------



## cutenss (Apr 6, 2012)

I had thought about ordering that foam too, but then I was thinking of ordering the Softliss. Then I was thinking that I would hold off on everything for a few months, then... Decisions, decisions


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 6, 2012)

cutenss said:


> I had thought about ordering that foam too, but then I was thinking of ordering the Softliss. Then I was thinking that I would hold off on everything for a few months, then... Decisions, decisions



Softliss is great but I could feel the "coating" on my hair, that's the only thing I didn't like. You know what though, they might have revamped their ingredients since then though. Hairliss did (they had the same ingredients) and Hairliss is sold in Florida. 

Cutenss if you get Softliss you *have* to try that conditioner it's makes your hair so bling blingy shiny...love, love, love.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 6, 2012)

I always wanted to try the Softliss.  And that conditioner sounds A-MAZ-ING!  But the  thought of being able touse a product,  get the same results with less heat sounds good too.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 6, 2012)

cutenss said:


> I always wanted to try the Softliss.  And that conditioner sounds A-MAZ-ING!  But the  thought of being able touse a product,  get the same results with less heat sounds good too.



Yes, I watched the Arosci video on their website and it is less heat and fewer passes are needed.  Plus, the Arosci is safe for colored treated hair. I'm excited to try it out!


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 6, 2012)

what is softliss?


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 6, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> what is softliss?



Kurlee It's a formeldahyde free keratin treatment. I used it several times back in 2009 and I really liked it. I didn't really care for the "coated" feeling on my hair from the sealant they use to hold the keratin in, but it does help retain your curl pattern. 

I'm not sure if they've changed the ingredients since 2009 but I wouldn't be surprised if they did since the treatments have evolved so much over just the last year. 

I still prefer cystine based treatments over everything I've tried, and let me tell you, I've used so many brands since 2009 I can barely remember them all!


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 6, 2012)

do the cysteine one feel coatish?  Do they smell when you sweat or wash your hair?


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 7, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> do the cysteine one feel coatish?  Do they smell when you sweat or wash your hair?



Kurlee

No, you can't feel them at all. No "coating" is needed to hold the cystine intact, it fills in the damaged areas of each strand because the molecules are so small. It's gradually released from the strand with each wash. 

I think the lack of the "coating" or sealant is the reason the results are "less dramatic" that the treatments with formeldahyde. I don't smell the treatments when I wash or sweat, I didn't with the formeldahyde treatments or the cystine treatments though.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 7, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> Kurlee
> 
> No, you can't feel them at all. No "coating" is needed to hold the cystine intact, it fills in the damaged areas of each strand because the molecules are so small. It's gradually released from the strand with each wash.
> 
> I think the lack of the "coating" or sealant is the reason the results are "less dramatic" that the treatments with formeldahyde. I don't smell the treatments when I wash or sweat, I didn't with the formeldahyde treatments or the cystine treatments though.



Hmmmmmm. I know that the active ingredient in this is glyoxyloyl carbocysteine (another name for oxoacetamide carbocysteine). Everything I have read about it that is not sales material makes it seem ok.  I'm still researching though.  It seems like every day I'm hearing reports about all kinds of things. Just yesterday on the news, I heard about hormonal BC making women at higher risk for breast cancer. Like WTF? So yea, I'm a very late adopter to these types of things.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 7, 2012)

Dove56  at crispy chicken!!!! I wish folks would jump on the real song already. It's sooooo good!


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 7, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> Hmmmmmm. I know that the active ingredient in this is glyoxyloyl carbocysteine (another name for oxoacetamide carbocysteine). Everything I have read about it that is not sales material makes it seem ok.  I'm still researching though.  It seems like every day I'm hearing reports about all kinds of things. Just yesterday on the news, I heard about hormonal BC making women at higher risk for breast cancer. Like WTF? So yea, I'm a very late adopter to these types of things.



I've not had any issues with it. At one point, that was an active ingredient in the Organix brand and I swear they've changed their ingredients like 3 times. I guess they are trying to "tweak" the formula (seems like they would do that before they release it). 

In a few months I'm going to wean myself off hormonal BC. I wish I never would've gotten on them It took me *years* to try to them and I was hestitant, now I could kick my own self for using them. I think it wise to be cautious because all these companies care about is $$$$. I just read about chickens found with Tylenol, Benadryl and Arsenic in their system, hot mess.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 7, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> Dove56  at crispy chicken!!!! I wish folks would jump on the real song already. It's sooooo good!



Kurlee

Haha! She was sangin about that chicken lol!

I wanna hear the real song  since I can't get the "Crispy chicken" song outta my head haha!


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 7, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> Kurlee
> 
> Haha! She was sangin about that chicken lol!
> 
> I wanna hear the real song  since I can't get the "Crispy chicken" song outta my head haha!


Dove56
I'm a big mary fan (even with the ratchet commercial), so I have no problem pushing the real song.  Here it is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNasghWuyAA


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 7, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> I've not had any issues with it. At one point, that was an active ingredient in the Organix brand and I swear they've changed their ingredients like 3 times. I guess they are trying to "tweak" the formula (seems like they would do that before they release it).
> 
> In a few months I'm going to wean myself off hormonal BC. I wish I never would've gotten on them It took me *years* to try to them and I was hestitant, now I could kick my own self for using them. I think it wise to be cautious because all these companies care about is $$$$. I just read about chickens found with Tylenol, Benadryl and Arsenic in their system, hot mess.



Yea, i've always been afraid of hormonal bc.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 7, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> Dove56
> I'm a big mary fan (even with the ratchet commercial), so I have no problem pushing the real song.  Here it is:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNasghWuyAA



Kurlee 

Okay, I love the actual song but during the chorus I was singing the Crispy Chicken song . DH asked me was I playing the Chicken song lol!!!


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 7, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> Kurlee
> 
> Okay, I love the actual song but during the chorus I was singing the Crispy Chicken song . DH asked me was I playing the Chicken song lol!!!



I've been on this song since november but now when I hear it, I always sing Crispy Chickunn! involuntarily . If Mary is smart, she will release the real song and video (video is already done)


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 13, 2012)

Doing the bump!


----------



## Damaged but not out (Apr 13, 2012)

soo now i want this Arosci thing instead of CHI enviro.....


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 16, 2012)

i have a sample of arosci serum . . .  scared to try it  runs out of thread . . . .


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 16, 2012)

Kurlee, don't be skerd!! But also don't forget to take pics and come back to show us.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 16, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> i have a sample of arosci serum . . .  scared to try it  runs out of thread . . . .



I'm gonna do a test spot!


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 16, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> I'm gonna do a test spot!



i think i might do one on thursday. just a spot. maybe . . .  what's interesting is that with the serum, you only blow dry.  with the foam, you have to flat iron


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 17, 2012)

I need to go back to the Arosci site to view the video.  I can't believe you two are scared to use it now.  LOL!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 17, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> Yes, I watched the Arosci video on their website and it is less heat and fewer passes are needed.  Plus, the Arosci is safe for colored treated hair. I'm excited to try it out!


 
Dove56 do you have the link to the video, I didn't see it when I went to the website.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 17, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> i think i might do one on thursday. just a spot. maybe . . .  what's interesting is that with the serum, you only blow dry.  with the foam, you have to flat iron



Hmmm, that's interesting to blowdry only. I think the serum would be a wise investment also. :scratchch


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 17, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:


> Dove56 do you have the link to the video, I didn't see it when I went to the website.



Uniqzoe

Here's the think! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFVlPTjlmoA

I like the fact that the model has natural hair and it's color treated.


----------



## biancaelyse (Apr 17, 2012)

The Arosci looks great but is very pricey by the oz.  $171 is a lot for only 8 oz of foam or serum IMO.

I wonder how many oz you need for an application?  I guess it depends on length and thickness.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 18, 2012)

biancaelyse said:


> The Arosci looks great but is very pricey by the oz.  $171 is a lot for only 8 oz of foam or serum IMO.
> 
> I wonder how many oz you need for an application?  I guess it depends on length and thickness.



it's uber pricy . it's half price if you prove you're a stylist.  i wish i could get my hands on the design essentials one.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 18, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> Hmmm, that's interesting to blowdry only. I think the serum would be a wise investment also. :scratchch



so i guess by blowdrying only there is a milder effect. 400 degrees seems like it will fry my hair right off. I looked at my chi and it only goes up to 356 F. I never use it that high because it's super hot. I couldn't imagine 400-450.  They make irons that hot? what for?


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 18, 2012)

k, so i'm doing a test spot right now. Left side is the serum and right side is the foam. I just did a teeny slice at the nape on each side. smells like nothing and i'm waiting for the 15 minutes to be up so i can blow dry the serum side and then blow dry and flat iron the right side.


Stay tuned

ETA:


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 18, 2012)

so i blow dried and flat ironed one side and only blow dried the other. The blow dry only side gave me a slightly looser curl patter and a pinch more shine, but meh, but my hair does that with a heavy gel, so meh . . . .

The other side that was flat ironed was pin straight and very soft and shiny.  After I washed and conditioned it, it seemed like it wanted to stay straight, so I panicked and did not do the second blow dry and flat iron.  it curled back up but was looser and shiny. So now i'm just gonna wait to see if my hair fully reverts.  basically the serum just defined my curls a teeny bit more, whereas the foam, loosened me from 4a to 3c and the hair straightens very easily. No tangles, coating and it's very soft, shiny and strong. 

The treatment smells like nothing and I flat ironed with 4 passes at 356.

Hope this helps someone

ETA: Oh and it did nothing to my hair colour


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 18, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> so i blow dried and flat ironed one side and only blow dried the other. The blow dry only side gave me a slightly looser curl patter and a pinch more shine, but meh, but my hair does that with a heavy gel, so meh . . . .
> 
> The other side that was flat ironed was pin straight and very soft and shiny.  After I washed and conditioned it, it seemed like it wanted to stay straight, so I panicked and did not do the second blow dry and flat iron.  it curled back up but was looser and shiny. So now i'm just gonna wait to see if my hair fully reverts.  basically the serum just defined my curls a teeny bit more, whereas the foam, loosened me from 4a to 3c and the hair straightens very easily. No tangles, coating and it's very soft, shiny and strong.
> 
> ...



It helps me!!! I'm still have tons of straight ends from those dern formeldhyde treatments but my curly hair is coming back so nicely (I'm missed my texture so much!) so I don't want it straight! 

So far I haven't gotten straight hair from cyestine treatments (I reduce the heat and passes too) but I have still been able to wear my hair straight without any frizz or wave even on very humid days.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 18, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> It helps me!!! I'm still have tons of straight ends from those dern formeldhyde treatments but my curly hair is coming back so nicely (I'm missed my texture so much!) so I don't want it straight!
> 
> So far I haven't gotten straight hair from cyestine treatments (I reduce the heat and passes too) but I have still been able to wear my hair straight without any frizz or wave even on very humid days.


Dove56
yea. my hair is dry now with some DM curling creme and it's soft and defined. The foam side has bigger curls and the serum side is a smidge more defined. I'm still chicken to do my whole head though.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 18, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> Dove56
> yea. my hair is dry now with some DM curling creme and it's soft and defined. The foam side has bigger curls and the serum side is a smidge more defined. I'm still chicken to do my whole head though.



Kurlee

I'm chicken too. Gonna do a patch test today, I've been stretching this Dominican blowout since last Monday lol..I'm so lazy with my hair sometimes.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 18, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> Kurlee
> 
> I'm chicken too. Gonna do a patch test today, I've been stretching this Dominican blowout since last Monday lol..I'm so lazy with my hair sometimes.



For me, i'm not so worried about my hair, just my health. I want to make sure i fully understand the active ingredient before i slather it all over my head and bake it in.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 19, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> For me, i'm not so worried about my hair, just my health. I want to make sure i fully understand the active ingredient before i slather it all over my head and bake it in.



Kurlee

I tested a section in my bangs and I like it it definitely loosen u my curl but it didn't elminate it.  Did your hair get really hard when you started blowdrying?


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 19, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> Kurlee
> 
> I tested a section in my bangs and I like it it definitely loosen u my curl but it didn't elminate it.  Did your hair get really hard when you started blowdrying?



my hair felt a bit greasy and proteiny, but was super soft once flat ironed


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 19, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> my hair felt a bit greasy and proteiny, but was super soft once flat ironed



Mine was crunchy aftere flatironing but soft after I washed and conditioned. Maybe I used too much product.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 19, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> Mine was crunchy aftere flatironing but soft after I washed and conditioned. Maybe I used too much product.


really?
mine was LAID!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 20, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> @Uniqzoe
> 
> Here's the think! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFVlPTjlmoA
> 
> I like the fact that the model has natural hair and it's color treated.


 
I'm so late but thanks @Dove56!

Also, I have agreed to be a model for DE again at the end of the month. My stylist will be doing the Strenghtening system this time instead of the curly styles so I will get to try their product for free!!   I'm still a little scared since I generally wear my hair in kinky styles but as always I wanted a change.

Kurlee thanks for your feedback on your test strips they were really helpful.  I look forward to seeing how the DE product will loosen up my curls.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 20, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> really?
> mine was LAID!



It's was laid after I shampooed and conditioned but it was crunchy after I flatironed which means I used too much product lol! The QOD Max Organiq did the same thing at first and when I did it the 2nd time I used less and I didn't and it was stiff. I loved the end result though.


----------



## Dove56 (Apr 20, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:


> I'm so late but thanks @Dove56!
> 
> Also, I have agreed to be a model for DE again at the end of the month. My stylist will be doing the Strenghtening system this time instead of the curly styles so I will get to try their product for free!!   I'm still a little scared since I generally wear my hair in kinky styles but as always I wanted a change.
> 
> Kurlee thanks for your feedback on your test strips they were really helpful.  I look forward to seeing how the DE product will loosen up my curls.



No problem! You're welcome! I bet your hair will be really pretty.  The product is neat because it slightly elongates and defines your curls but it removes the bulk.  Love it.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 28, 2012)

I had the system done yesterday and I loved the results.  Unfortunately they didn't keep it straight for the show because they wanted to show that my hair could fully revert but I was able to get a picture of it while it was straight.




Before the system




Getting silked.

My hair did feel a little weighed down before washing the products out but once it was washed out and flat ironed my hair was weightless and flowing. Also my hair fully reverted with a little elogation to my curl pattern, it didn't take me from a 4 to 3 or anything but simply loosed it up some.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 28, 2012)

look at that bling!!! u used arosci?


----------



## Damaged but not out (Apr 28, 2012)

I think she was a hair model for Design Essential's new Non-bkt


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 28, 2012)

@Kurlee, @damagedbutnotout is right is right. It was the Design Essentials system. Yes girl it was blinging!!!


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 29, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:


> @Kurlee, @damagedbutnotout is right is right. It was the Design Essentials system. Yes girl it was blinging!!!



i wish i could get my hands on it


----------



## naheda72 (Apr 29, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:


> @Kurlee, @damagedbutnotout is right is right. It was the Design Essentials system. Yes girl it was blinging!!!


 
Which natural hair type system did they use on your hair? One is for straight, but described as for transitioning hair, and the other one is for elongation.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 29, 2012)

naheda72 said:


> Which natural hair type system did they use on your hair? One is for straight, but described as for transitioning hair, and the other one is for elongation.



naheda72 they used the elongation mousse on me because I wear my hair curly more often than straight.  I actually washed my hair today because they overloaded it with product for the show and detangling was much easier than before.  I look forward to seeing how it will do over the next few weeks.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 30, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:


> they used the elongation mousse on me because I wear my hair curly more often than straight.  I actually washed my hair today because they overloaded it with product for the show and detangling was much easier than before.  I look forward to seeing how it will do over the next few weeks.[/QUOTE]was there any smell? how were the fumes when they were blowdrying and flat ironing? Is it the same process as others where you wash, blow dry, flat iron, wash again, condition and then style?


----------



## Damaged but not out (Apr 30, 2012)

arosci doesn't have a contact email? am i missing something on the site, they only have a number posted.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Apr 30, 2012)

yup no email. ppl have been asking questions on the fb page no replies. Only voicemail when you call......

not looking good, i need to have some questions answered before I purchase.


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 30, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## Damaged but not out (Apr 30, 2012)

Kurleeemail sent. Did your foam come with detailed instructions?


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 30, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> Kurleeemail sent. Did your foam come with detailed instructions?



yes 

I'm surprised they are being so bootleg and not answering q's on FB or putting the e-mail on the web. I need to find a way to get the DE one


----------



## Damaged but not out (Apr 30, 2012)

^^^yea i liked the facts page. looking at salons in FL who do it


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 30, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> ^^^yea i liked the facts page. looking at salons in FL who do it



i need a distributor


----------



## bosswitch (Apr 30, 2012)

Are there any health risks associated with these alternatives? I'm so hesistant to hop on the bandwagon and replace my relaxers with BKT-type treatments because I feel like in a few years they'll be talk about bad side-effects of these products


----------



## Kurlee (Apr 30, 2012)

bosswitch said:


> Are there any health risks associated with these alternatives? I'm so hesistant to hop on the bandwagon and replace my relaxers with BKT-type treatments because I feel like in a few years they'll be talk about bad side-effects of these products


I'm still half-way side eyeing. It's hard to find information about the new active ingredient (glyoxyloyl carbocysteine aka oxoacetamide carbocysteine). From what I have deduced, it seems ok and it's highly acidic vs. highly alkaline like relaxers, but I'm still side-eyeing till i find more info.


----------



## yodie (Apr 30, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:


> naheda72 they used the elongation mousse on me because I wear my hair curly more often than straight.  I actually washed my hair today because they overloaded it with product for the show and detangling was much easier than before.  I look forward to seeing how it will do over the next few weeks.



Did you notice a major difference in shrinkage or was it equivalent to a deep conditioner?


----------



## Uniqzoe (Apr 30, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> was there any smell? how were the fumes when they were blowdrying and flat ironing? Is it the same process as others where you wash, blow dry, flat iron, wash again, condition and then style?



Kurlee No fumes, there was a slight smell but only in areas where there was there was a little too much product.  It wasn't strong or over powering at all. Yes this system also required that the blow dry and flat iron process be repeated after washing the system out of the hair.  




yodie said:


> Did you notice a major difference in my shrinkage or was it equivalent to a deep conditioner?



yodie, No there wasn't a major difference in the shrinkage but the difference is mostly noticeable when my hair is wet, my curls are more defined when wet now as compared to before.  For example I have never been able to pull off a decent wash n go in the past because of lrg sections of my hair that have almost no definition.  However it looks as though I may actually be able to do that with this system, but I will have to try it first to be 100% sure

One other thing that I think is worth mentioning is that DE states that the system will last on average for 12 weeks. However after asking more questions I learned that it can last that long provided that 1) you are only washing your hair every 2 weeks 2) only washing with sulfate free shampoo (of course they recommend that you use theirs).  

For me that means that I will have to alter my routine as well as change up my normal styling so that I'm not using as products that are going to require me to clarify as much as I do now. HTH, but I'm kind of glad that they system can be removed for the hair by simply washing the hair several times.


----------



## yodie (May 1, 2012)

I wonder how the DE treatment compares to Arosci.


----------



## bosswitch (May 1, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> I'm still half-way side eyeing. It's hard to find information about the new active ingredient (glyoxyloyl carbocysteine aka oxoacetamide carbocysteine). From what I have deduced, it seems ok and it's highly acidic vs. highly alkaline like relaxers, but I'm still side-eyeing till i find more info.



Kurlee

Did some searching and found this MSDS for a 20wt% slution of oxoacetamide acids (Carbocysteine/Acetamide Mea). I don't like what I'm seeing so far 

http://www.zelocare.com/Images/msdsformAK.pdf


----------



## Damaged but not out (May 1, 2012)

That just means it has a low hazard. the chemical formation for bleach probably has a moderate hazard level.


----------



## Kurlee (May 1, 2012)

bosswitch said:


> Kurlee
> 
> Did some searching and found this MSDS for a 20wt% slution of oxoacetamide acids (Carbocysteine/Acetamide Mea). I don't like what I'm seeing so far
> 
> http://www.zelocare.com/Images/msdsformAK.pdf





Damaged but not out said:


> That just means it has a low hazard. the chemical formation for bleach probably has a moderate hazard level.



yea, that's basically the gist of it. low hazard, don't get it in your eyes.  the only part that concerns me is this:

HAZARDOUS DECOMPOSITION OR BY-PRODUCTS: Carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide, formaldehyde.

CONDITIONS TO AVOID (STABILITY): Excess Heat.

So it CAN potentially break down into formaldehyde. I was right.  And carbon monoxide? Doesn't that odourlessly kill folk.  The question becomes, in what concentrations? For the MSDS to give it such a low rating + acute toxicity, it must be in trace amounts, no more than walking behind a car, or the formaldehyde that we are normally exposed to on a regular basis; but still, this is definitely a wait and see. 

*puts arosci at the back of the cupboard*


----------



## yodie (May 1, 2012)

^^^ Does Design Essentials contain the same ingredients?


----------



## bosswitch (May 1, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> yea, that's basically the gist of it. low hazard, don't get it in your eyes.  the only part that concerns me is this:
> 
> HAZARDOUS DECOMPOSITION OR BY-PRODUCTS: Carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide, formaldehyde.
> 
> ...



The health hazard rating for the solution is 3/4 (as I remember, can't view the pdf right now) and that is what made me decide against it. Keep in mind that they probably aren't putting that high concentration in the product and the amount of formaldehyde produced is probably less than that found in traditional BKTs. Curious to know what they consider excessive heat. I'm so disappointed


----------



## Kurlee (May 1, 2012)

yodie said:


> ^^^ Does Design Essentials contain the same ingredients?



yes. . . . .


----------



## Kurlee (May 1, 2012)

k, so I looked at the other tests for the quality of air and formaldehyde is released but in very little ppb (parts per billion), it doesn't meet the the threshold to _count it as there_. The minimum ppb is 18 and the ppb counted is 13. . . .

so from my understanding, the oxoacetamide carbocysteine is basically an aldehyde group attached to carbocysteine.  This aldehyde (not all aldehydes are bad are harmful, btw) group when decomposing (like through excessive heat) can break down into trace amounts of formaldehyde and other compounds.  IMO, unless ingested or in the eyes, it APPEARS no better or worse than a relaxer as far as safety and health hazards go. But I would like to see a more comprehensive investigation done by someone like OSHA.

So, i now see why Organiq doesn't want to call it formaldehyde free because it doesn't contain formaldehyde, but is still an aldehyde that works in a similar way, and with heat, releases very small amounts of formaldehyde (trace amounts).  So it's like they'd be lying but not really, but they probably don't want to break down all the chemistry.


----------



## Dellas (May 7, 2012)

Kurlee said:
			
		

> so i blow dried and flat ironed one side and only blow dried the other. The blow dry only side gave me a slightly looser curl patter and a pinch more shine, but meh, but my hair does that with a heavy gel, so meh . . . .
> 
> The other side that was flat ironed was pin straight and very soft and shiny.  After I washed and conditioned it, it seemed like it wanted to stay straight, so I panicked and did not do the second blow dry and flat iron.  it curled back up but was looser and shiny. So now i'm just gonna wait to see if my hair fully reverts.  basically the serum just defined my curls a teeny bit more, whereas the foam, loosened me from 4a to 3c and the hair straightens very easily. No tangles, coating and it's very soft, shiny and strong.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Dellas (May 8, 2012)

Kurlee said:
			
		

> k, so i'm doing a test spot right now. Left side is the serum and right side is the foam. I just did a teeny slice at the nape on each side. smells like nothing and i'm waiting for the 15 minutes to be up so i can blow dry the serum side and then blow dry and flat iron the right side.
> 
> Stay tuned
> 
> ETA:



What product did you spot test with DE or Arosci?


----------



## Kurlee (May 8, 2012)

Adel10 said:


> What product did you spot test with DE or Arosci?



arosci design essentials is hard to get, but if anyone has a lank to getting DE


----------



## Kurlee (May 9, 2012)

link with pictures, showing how this chemical works:

http://salonprobarbados.com/product/assuage.pdf


----------



## yodie (May 9, 2012)

Kurlee, is your hair still responding well to the treatment? Is it still stretched? Any dryness, breakage?


----------



## Damaged but not out (May 9, 2012)

are u frigging kidding me. A company is bim is doing this! I was going to go home with Arocsi and let my sis apply it. Maybe instead I will try Naked by essations....


tresses by naked seems a little bootleg, can't find any proper reviews, there videos are basic, only showing results not the actual process or the essential befores.


----------



## Kurlee (May 9, 2012)

yodie said:


> Kurlee, is your hair still responding well to the treatment? Is it still stretched? Any dryness, breakage?



no dryness. more shine and still stretched.  My hair basically looks the way it looks with fantasia IC (heavy gel), but with a little less effort. It's strong.  My hair feels/looks like a strong henna treatment.


----------



## yodie (May 9, 2012)

Kurlee, will you continue the treatment?


----------



## Kurlee (May 9, 2012)

i dunno if i'll put it on my whole head. Still a bit scurred.  the info seems to point to it being safe, but because it's new, it may take some time before we know the real deal. I wish some hard core chemists on the board would chime in.


----------



## Damaged but not out (May 9, 2012)

^^well it was the doctors and the scientists laughing at our fears of formaldehyde in the bkts. As they are/were exposed to higher levels for longer periods of time during studies or current jobs.


----------



## Damaged but not out (May 13, 2012)

So we are going to purchase the Arocsi. Gonna call the rep, get the answers to the questions she refused to answer via email.


----------



## Kurlee (May 13, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> So we are going to purchase the Arocsi. Gonna call the rep, get the answers to the questions she refused to answer via email.



 what did they refuse to answer?


----------



## Damaged but not out (May 15, 2012)

Ok so having serious doubts about Arosci, I bout soft-liss had the same sort of issues but excused them because of the obvious language barrier. SO here's the story so far

Buying Arosci for my sister and myself. She is either a long term stretcher or transitioner depending on the success of the product, I am natural

Initial questions sent in the email

_I am transitioning(relaxed-natural), looking to buy the IRS foam, but I just have a few questions beforehand?

Is there a mimimum time that you recommend between treatments? Or, can I apply the treatment as often as I want until I achieve the desired result? e.g. If I apply the treatment for the first time, and it is not what I expect, can I apply again without waiting for 3 months until the treatment wears off, like the CHI Enviro system?
How would salt water affect the product, I'm going on vacation the week of the appointment and would like to go the sea?
Do instructions come with the foam?
Will this affect the highlights I had done last year?_

Her reply was to send her number and inform me that she can't wait for my call to discuss any questions I might have.

Ok kinda strange my sis, said she doesn't want a paper trail.

So I call yesterday during normal business hours 3 times between 9-12, got the voicemail service each time. She did send me her direct number( should add this is the global  director of education) but the voicemail was automated.

Today I emailed her again, to ask when would be a good time to find her in office I was told between 9am- 6pm. Then she adds could you provide your number so I can recognise it when you call. 

Is she screening calls? What business screens potential customers? How big/small is this company. The FB page was last updated sometime in January. The wall is fll of posts from interested stylists wanting to use thier products but receiving no response or asking general questions.

'm gonna call and get back with her answers but the story thus far.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 22, 2012)

I'm scared. Design Essentials is having a sale (visiting relatives) and I want to try this but don't want to destroy my progress....anyone use this that can report back (after a month or two of treatment). How is the quality of your hair?

SPILL


----------



## yodie (May 22, 2012)

luckiestdestiny. Hi LD. How are ya? 
Were you able to find the DE product?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 22, 2012)

Hi Yodie. Just flew in tovisit the relatives. My parents drove to Fort Knox  (retired military) and they have it there. My mom called yelling in the cell all excited because she heard me mention it from reading the threads. So they have it for 70% off if you do it within a certain time frame. I was like whaaaa? Uhm....so I set an appointment for a week from now so I could think about it. 

This is supposed to be a strengthening product and I like that concept. And she says they put the heat on 375 so I was like...that can't destroy my hair...hmmmmm? And no formaldehyde as it's a protein...but again my hair is not a fan of protein except silk protein so that may be a problem. 

I have a week to make up my mind because the sale will go off really soon. So ah well. We will see. If I do it I'll take pics. I know that I needed to do a yearly update anyways.


----------



## yodie (May 22, 2012)

luckiestdestiny. We have to catch out (outside of this thread - smile).

Let me know what you decide about the product. 
My stylist that I havnen't been to since January uses all DE products. I'm not going to the salon like I used to. Thank the Lord. Wiggin'  and weavin' it until the end of next year. 

I'm going to ask him about this product and maybe I'll do a test patch to see how it works. Will let you all know.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 22, 2012)

See that's the thing. I'm all for test patches. I don't like to rush into anything. I'd love to do a test patch on my bang but then I'd want to watch it for _months_ lol

Ah but by then I'll be back in NY and I don't know of any place that does it there so (shrug).


----------



## naheda72 (May 22, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hi Yodie. Just flew in tovisit the relatives. My parents drove to Fort Knox (retired military) and they have it there. My mom called yelling in the cell all excited because she heard me mention it from reading the threads. So they have it for 70% off if you do it within a certain time frame. I was like whaaaa? Uhm....so I set an appointment for a week from now so I could think about it.
> 
> This is supposed to be a strengthening product and I like that concept. And she says they put the heat on 375 so I was like...that can't destroy my hair...hmmmmm? And no formaldehyde as it's a protein...but again my hair is not a fan of protein except silk protein so that may be a problem.
> 
> I have a week to make up my mind because the sale will go off really soon. So ah well. We will see. If I do it I'll take pics. I know that I needed to do a yearly update anyways.


 
luckiestdestiny, Where/what is on sale. Is a stylist going to do it or are you going to buy the product and do it? What city is this sale?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 22, 2012)

A stylist on the army base at the px the have a salon .  They gave a % off their regular price.  I'm thinking it's a no go as I really need a test area...ah well


----------



## Kurlee (May 23, 2012)

bumping. .  . . i need to get my hands on the Design Essentials.


----------



## Damaged but not out (May 23, 2012)

Arosci fail, after calling for a week, leaving msgs and emails. I still have no answers. 

Design Essentials just got released in Barbados, contacted a salon and stylist i know there. He is looking into pricing it for me. So hopefully I should have some pics and commentary in the next cpl weeks.


----------



## Damaged but not out (May 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnXsUrcsqfA

more pics on the fb page


----------



## naheda72 (May 23, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnXsUrcsqfA
> 
> more pics on the fb page


 
I don't like that the examples they are showing are with women of looser texture.  What are they hiding, by not showing natural kinky haired women.  I called my stylist today to see if she offered it and she offers the Keratin express blowout.  Not sure what this is and can't seem to really find anyone on this site that has used it.


----------



## Kurlee (May 23, 2012)

naheda72 said:


> I don't like that the examples they are showing are with women of looser texture.  What are they hiding, by not showing natural kinky haired women.  I called my stylist today to see if she offered it and she offers the Keratin express blowout.  Not sure what this is and can't seem to really find anyone on this site that has used it.



and on top of not being able to find detailed info on it, you can only get it from a stylist. sigh. . . .


----------



## Uniqzoe (May 23, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> I'm scared. Design Essentials is having a sale (visiting relatives) and I want to try this but don't want to destroy my progress....anyone use this that can report back (after a month or two of treatment). How is the quality of your hair?
> 
> SPILL


 
It's been almost a month since I got the DE Strengthening Therapy System (elongation). I will give you the pros and cons as I see them.

PROS:

I love, love, love how easy it is to detangle my hair. My detangle time has been cut in half and I can even part my hair while its curly (which never happened before).

My hair straightens beautifully!!!! It didn't revert as quickly either. My hair was so silky and straight that I was actually worried that it wouldn't revert. 

By the end of the day my hair isn't super big and out of control. (I'm still trying to decide if this is a pro or not b/c I love big hair.)

ETA: My hair retains moisture well and doesn't dry out as quickly also!  My shedding isn't better or worse than before so its pretty normal. 

CONS:

My twist outs are kinda limp now. Meaning my hair doesn't seem to hold curls the same. For example I normally can wear a twist out for 3-4 days without retwisting. With the system, I either have to retwist it each night or be ok with a slight wave as opposed to defined curl. As you will see from the pics below it looks as if I did the twist out on blow dried hair but I didn't. That's just a normal twist out on kinky hair. 

It is recommended that you wash your hair every 2 weeks to make it last for 12 weeks. I really don't like this because I'm used to washing my hair every week and with my limp twist outs I have to use more products on my hair for it to have better definition. While I don't mind washing the system out earlier at this time, had I paid $300 plus for it I would definitely want to make it last as long as possible.

One thing I must note is that whatever heat you were used to flat ironing your hair with before would need to be reduced with the system. When I flat ironed my hair myself I used it on 400 as always and when I washed my hair I noticed some heat damage in the front that was not there after the stylist flat ironed my hair. I was so disappointed  because in 3 years of transitioning and being natural I have never had head damage but I'm not blaming it on the system, I just wish they would have warned me to adjust the heat down when flat ironing following the treatment. 

Other than that I don't have any major complaints. The ease in detangling alone is enough to make me give up the thumbs up. I hope my review was helpful. 




First day twist out




This is the most definition that I can get with.




This pic you can see how the hair loses its shape by the end of the day. 




While I hate this pic, you can see what my hair looked like the day of the show after the system was washed out and styled in a wash n go.


----------



## Kurlee (May 23, 2012)

you and your hair are beautiful


----------



## Damaged but not out (May 23, 2012)

UniqzoeYour also on the FB page. I was wondering if that was you.


The FB page has more examples of 4s. But there stills (obviously)from other hair shows. I assume the vid was done with "lighter" haired folks because it was easier to show the application process. Surprised they didn't show the transitioner vid tho.


----------



## Uniqzoe (May 23, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> you and your hair are beautiful



Thank you!



Damaged but not out said:


> UniqzoeYour also on the FB page. I was wondering if that was you.
> 
> 
> The FB page has more examples of 4s. But there stills (obviously)from other hair shows. I assume the vid was done with "lighter" haired folks because it was easier to show the application process. Surprised they didn't show the transitioner vid tho.



It would be nice to see more textures represented in their videos so people can see how it works on all textures.  It is what it is as far as the smoothing, we all know how our hair works.  Hopefully they will update their videos to show more variety soon.


----------



## yodie (May 24, 2012)

Uniqzoe,

Thanks for the review. Your cons sound good to me.


----------



## Dove56 (May 24, 2012)

I love it!!


----------



## Kurlee (May 24, 2012)

anyone have a hookup on DE?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 27, 2012)

Ok so I wimped out and cancelled my appointment. However if there's any one that I'll do it's design essentials. I'm thinking maybe if I can convince them to do a test patch on my bangs...then I can assess over the summer and decide from there.  I have a feeling with such low heat, that it can't be too bad...with the exception of the type of protein infused (and how much moisture I can maintain)...so we'll see there. Appreciating the reviews and knowledge though!


----------



## yodie (May 27, 2012)

My stylist is going to order it and we're gonna do a test patch.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 27, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:


> It's been almost a month since I got the DE Strengthening Therapy System (elongation). I will give you the pros and cons as I see them.
> 
> PROS:
> 
> ...


 Uniqzoe,

Just curious what products did you use in your twist out. Do you think others might work better now or do you find that you can use the same products as before?  

I love the idea of retaining moisture better.


----------



## Uniqzoe (May 31, 2012)

luckiestdestiny You may have a point there because I have been using the same products on my twist outs as before.  I use ORS twist and lock gel and DE curl defining curl (which I know doesn't provide enough hold).  Do you have any suggestions for products I could possibly use? I am the opposite of a product junkie and don't try new products often.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 31, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:


> @luckiestdestiny You may have a point there because I have been using the same products on my twist outs as before. I use ORS twist and lock gel and DE curl defining curl (which I know doesn't provide enough hold). Do you have any suggestions for products I could possibly use? I am the opposite of a product junkie and don't try new products often.


 
Alas no. I haven't tried this at all because I haven't tried this or anything like it. My hair has been in a protective style in one way or another for the past year to two yeras. I was just thinking outside the box...trying to see if that might be the problem. Because if that IS the problem...then yay...solved. Hope you find what you're looking for (products)


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jun 1, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> anyone have a hookup on DE?



Kurlee Wasn't there a stylist on the board offering to get professional color for people?  I wonder if she also has a DE distributor...hmmmm.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 1, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:


> Kurlee Wasn't there a stylist on the board offering to get professional color for people?  I wonder if she also has a DE distributor...hmmmm.



who was she?


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 9, 2012)

Uniqzoe Has your hair reverted back yet?


----------



## Damaged but not out (Jun 9, 2012)

Design essentials works. I would recommend a stylist that has done the training with DE and uses DE products. 
I got fooled by this stylist here, who told me he went to the training. Sustained further damage to my ends, because this insane person used a hot comb that was def higher than 400 on my poor already damaged ends( yes I freaked out on him). Lied and told me he was using the elongation mousse on me then slipped up and I realised he was using the Transitioning mousse. 

My hair feels lighter not as dense. BUT it looks as dense
Except for a few straight pieces in the front my curl pattern did stretch and my coils are kinda curly. I have no fear that my hair will not revert. 
My hair is acting and looking the same, it just is taking less time to do everything
Yes I would do this again
Will add some pics. Uploading now.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 9, 2012)

ya'll, we need to get a hookup on the Design Essentials.


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (Jun 9, 2012)

Has Anyone Gotten anymore information or online beauty supply stores that offer Design Essentials Strengthening Therapy System?? I want to try this


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jun 9, 2012)

blackbarbie986 said:


> Uniqzoe Has your hair reverted back yet?



blackbarbie986, The system is still in my hair so I'm still enjoying the benefits of it but I can tell it is starting to wear off.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 9, 2012)

The more I read about this the more I like it. I'm seeing shiny hair everytime with this stuff. Plus I was on curlscoilsandkinks.com and they sent some questions to design essentials. I like what I read so far but again I'm still cautious:

*What is the difference between STS and a Keratin Treatment?*

_Design Essentials® Strengthening Therapy System is neither a relaxer system nor a keratin system. Unlike Keratin systems, Strengthening Therapy is truly Formaldehyde Free. It is an Amino-Acid based system that tames, smoothes and elongates curls for a lasting, yet non-permanent effect (up to 12 weeks)._

*Is there anything that could cause harm in STS?*

_The Design Essentials® Strengthening Therapy System is not a chemical, but a protein based treatment that does not contain any harsh or permanent chemicals. Unlike chemical based products, Strengthening Therapy System does not break nor rearrange the bonds. In contrast, it fills the hair fiber with micro-fine amino acids, resulting in the stretching or elongation of the hair strand, while providing maximum strengthening to the hair. Strengthening Therapy System is actually one of the safest and most effective amino-acid infused thermal reconditioning systems on the market. It is even gentle enough to be used on a child without damage or harm to the child or her hair._

---



Now if only I can find out if amino acids act similar to silk proteins in that they strenthen in a "moisturizing way" because that is something that my hair _can_ take (silk protein) versus heavier proteins which really ...my hair does NOT like.

And also what happens after they leave? If it fills in the hair fiber, and then dissappears...does that wreak havoc on the hair as in the keratin treatments where some had "peeling" and all kinds of crazy stuff happen. But then there were two arguments on that being that it was the product and the other being that it was the amount of heat.  Or is it completely a different world with this product?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 9, 2012)

Okay so forgive my ignorance but I thought silk proteins were just that...silk proteins...are silk proteins amino acids? OMG I would feel so much better about potentially trying this product if this is true. Just did some research and it appears that when I put in silk proteins, amino acids always pop up and that's what is in design essentials.....


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok I realize I've posted a ton here. Forgive but I'm getting excited because I've found that:

http://www.silkdreamshaircare.com/pages/HairCareIngredients101.htm
Silk amino acids are silk proteins broken down into small enough units to be beneficial to your hair.

---

My hair loves silk proteins because they're so moisturizing and really a light protein. This is such a wonderful revelation and takes me one step closer to being a non chicken lol!


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (Jun 10, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> The more I read about this the more I like it. I'm seeing shiny hair everytime with this stuff. Plus I was on curlscoilsandkinks.com and they sent some questions to design essentials. I like what I read so far but again I'm still cautious:
> 
> *What is the difference between STS and a Keratin Treatment?*
> 
> ...




 I know it I see my hair just flowing and shiny. I wonder has anyone found where I can get this system without a salon


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 10, 2012)

Anyone know any good systems that will only last a week or two? Also anyone heard of Naked by Essations?  I went to a hair show last week and they were doing a demo.  The trainer said you can use their system two ways, one it'll last a couple of weeks the other way it'll last 2 or 3 months. TIA for the help.


----------



## BeautyGoesDutch (Jun 10, 2012)

blackbarbie986 said:


> Anyone know any good systems that will only last a week or two? Also anyone heard of Naked by Essations?  I went to a hair show last week and they were doing a demo.  The trainer said you can use their system two ways, one it'll last a couple of weeks the other way it'll last 2 or 3 months. TIA for the help.



I've seen it in action and I was like  but then when I did research I read this 
Indulge your clients' natural or relaxed tresses in the hydrating care of honey and almond, and the strengthening properties of aloe and lanolin. Our Naked collection offers many ways to charm your clients to our Naked Fuzion lattes. *The relaxer formulation in this forte is enriched with time released emollients*, which infuse your clients' hair with bursts of moisture and strength. Easily comb through and style naturally curly textures, or transition those same textures into lasting straight styles that flow with undeniable body and shine. The finishing touches are what stand apart. After all, the decadence is in the details. I was like  "relaxer" I hate that word and natural to mix. I love my curls and would never want them to ever be relaxed again.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.mauricedistribution.com/catalog/item/8460938/9264518.htm


----------



## Damaged but not out (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok back from vacation time for the pics.
_The last pic was the next day after the process. I have more pics but waiting for family to upload. _

For ppl afraid of the heat, this product protected my existing heat damage so well. Unfortunately for me(Remember i went to the a$$hole "stylist" who lied about being trained) though the twit who fried my hair messed up some undamaged  pieces in the front that def have to be cut later. Thankfully there is some curl return so instead of  3-4 inches  looks like it will be about 1-2inches after the product wears off.


*Twists before DE* 


 
*The DE system* 












Also 
-combing/detangling  takes about 5 mins vs 15-20 mins. 
-in 3 years I have never been able to flat iron my hair, it would always revert immediately. Always. Reverted both times I tried Softliss( BKT)
-both my sisters did this with me one who at 3 months post the other at 8
 weeks.  They loved it, "8 weeks" will now attempt one relaxer a year. "3 months" is officially transitioning.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Jun 13, 2012)

I would liken the transitioning mousse to a texturiser/texlaxing. It has the same feeling my hair had in the early days of my texturising before my hair was over processed.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 13, 2012)

i need a DE supplier


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jun 14, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> Ok back from vacation time for the pics.
> _The last pic was the next day after the process. I have more pics but waiting for family to upload. _
> 
> For ppl afraid of the heat, this product protected my existing heat damage so well. Unfortunately for me(Remember i went to the a$$hole "stylist" who lied about being trained) though the twit who fried my hair messed up some undamaged  pieces in the front that def have to be cut later. Thankfully there is some curl return so instead of  3-4 inches  looks like it will be about 1-2inches after the product wears off.
> ...



WOW! Your hair looks great!  Yes the shorter detangling time is awesome!!!


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 15, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> http://www.mauricedistribution.com/catalog/item/8460938/9264518.htm



Here's information on the Naked assuage Thermal Smoothing System:

http://salonprobarbados.com/product/assuage.pdf


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 15, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> Ok back from vacation time for the pics.
> _The last pic was the next day after the process. I have more pics but waiting for family to upload. _
> 
> For ppl afraid of the heat, this product protected my existing heat damage so well. Unfortunately for me(Remember i went to the a$$hole "stylist" who lied about being trained) though the twit who fried my hair messed up some undamaged  pieces in the front that def have to be cut later. Thankfully there is some curl return so instead of  3-4 inches  looks like it will be about 1-2inches after the product wears off.
> ...


your hair is healthy and thick


----------



## yodie (Jun 15, 2012)

Keep the information coming ladies. I love all the questions and the research.


----------



## yodie (Jun 15, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:


> blackbarbie986, The system is still in my hair so I'm still enjoying the benefits of it but I can tell it is starting to wear off.



Uniqzoe, Would you do the treatment again?


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jun 16, 2012)

yodie said:


> Uniqzoe, Would you do the treatment again?




yodie  I was actually just thinking about that yesterday and I would do it again. I like the way it reduces the volume but I still can have big hair.  Detangling is a breeze! I'm hoping that I can be in the hair show in August so I can get it again for free.


----------



## Carolie (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the info, ladies! I really want to try DE. I'm almost at my wit's end with transitioning but I def don't want to get a BKT...


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 16, 2012)

The de from what I understand is not a BKT ^ It's an alternative to it. It's just amino acids infused in the hair to add weight and lengthen coilstemporarily while strengthening and protecting hair from heat so it may be up your ally....and mine...we'll see...


----------



## Dellas (Jun 16, 2012)

Kurlee said:
			
		

> i need a DE supplier



Have ya found one 
Pm me


----------



## Peppermynt (Jun 16, 2012)

I have continued to stalk this thread hoping you all found a DE supplier ... 

However, I just came from my hair dressers (I had my grays colored  ) and she mentioned that they no longer do BKT but now offer an amino based smoothing treatment by a company known as GK (Global Keratin). It's called "The Best." She gave me a copy of their fact sheet and it appears to be filled with amino acids. I just got home and did a google and found this link:

http://www.amazon.com/Global-Keratin-GK-Taming-System/dp/B006P1EJMS

Looks like it's for sale to the public (my hair dresser says she charges $250+ for it.) She only uses a blow dryer (not a flat iron) and she thinks I would love it.

I am about to jump in the shower so I haven't done anymore research online, but once I'm out will scan the ingredient sheet she gave me and post it here.


----------



## Carolie (Jun 16, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> The de from what I understand is not a BKT ^ It's an alternative to it. It's just amino acids infused in the hair to add weight and lengthen coilstemporarily while strengthening and protecting hair from heat so it may be up your ally....and mine...we'll see...



I'm sorry! Maybe I worded my post wrong, but I meant that I do want an alternative to BKT after hearing all the horror stories from other women and doing research on them. It definitely sounds like it's for me! I'm gonna talk to a stylist I found in Brandon that offers it and do some more research.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 16, 2012)

the arosci has completely worn off of my test sections. No breakage, dryness or anything.  My hair is perfectly fine.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 16, 2012)

Adel10 said:


> Have ya found one
> Pm me



Adel10

Unfortunately I haven't found one but when I do, I will be sharing. Hopefully, someone will find one soon .


----------



## Peppermynt (Jun 16, 2012)

Peppermynt said:


> I have continued to stalk this thread hoping you all found a DE supplier ...
> 
> However, I just came from my hair dressers (I had my grays colored  ) and she mentioned that they no longer do BKT but now offer an amino based smoothing treatment by a company known as GK (Global Keratin). It's called "The Best." She gave me a copy of their fact sheet and it appears to be filled with amino acids. I just got home and did a google and found this link:
> 
> ...



OK, here are the 2 pages she gave me. What do you guys think of the ingredients?

Kurlee Adel10 Uniqzoe Dove56 yodie Damaged but not out luckiestdestiny

ETA to mention folks (assuming I did it right - I'm a newbie  ) And DH and I did a bunch of searches ... the only questionable item we came up with is Propylene Glycol and we found this on wiki:



> The acute oral toxicity of propylene glycol is very low, and large  quantities are required to cause perceptible health damage in humans;  propylene glycol is metabolized in the human body into pyruvic acid (a normal part of the glucose-metabolism process, readily converted to energy), acetic acid (handled by ethanol-metabolism), lactic acid (a normal acid generally abundant during digestion),[11] and propionaldehyde (a potentially hazardous substance).[12][13][14]  Serious toxicity generally occurs only at plasma concentrations over 1  g/L, which requires extremely high intake over a relatively short period  of time.[15]  It would be nearly impossible to reach toxic levels by consuming foods  or supplements, which contain at most 1 g/kg of PG. Cases of propylene  glycol poisoning are usually related to either inappropriate intravenous  administration or accidental ingestion of large quantities by children.[16]  The potential for long-term oral toxicity is also low. In one study,  rats were provided with feed containing as much as 5% PG in feed over a  period of 104 weeks and they showed no apparent ill effects.[17] Because of its low chronic oral toxicity, propylene glycol was classified by the U. S. Food and Drug Administration as "generally recognized as safe" (GRAS) for use as a direct food additive.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 16, 2012)

Peppermynt said:


> OK, here are the 2 pages she gave me. What do you guys think of the ingredients?
> 
> Kurlee Adel10 Uniqzoe Dove56 yodie Damaged but not out luckiestdestiny
> 
> ...


so it's the same active ingredient: Glyoxylic acid
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glyoxylic_acid


----------



## yodie (Jun 16, 2012)

How does Global compare to DE?


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 16, 2012)

Peppermynt said:


> OK, here are the 2 pages she gave me. What do you guys think of the ingredients?
> 
> Kurlee Adel10 Uniqzoe Dove56 yodie Damaged but not out luckiestdestiny
> 
> ...



I read about this treatment and the active ingredients a few weeks ago. It is also in NUAAT. It seems that if the treatments don't contain formeldahyde or some type of aldehyde (like Glyoxlic acid) the results aren't as dramatic. 

I think the safest treatments are carbocyestine and sulfite based. I will not play with formeldahyde or any variation of it.  I never knew all the time that the QOD Max contained close to 4% formeldahyde instead of the "trace amounts" they purported.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 16, 2012)

yodie said:


> How does Global compare to DE?



I think DE and Arosci have a lot of similarities.


----------



## Peppermynt (Jun 16, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> I read about this treatment and the active ingredients a few weeks ago. It is also in NUAAT. It seems that if the treatments don't contain formeldahyde or some type of aldehyde (like Glyoxlic acid) the results aren't as dramatic.
> 
> I think the safest treatments are carbocyestine and sulfite based. I will not play with formeldahyde or any variation of it.  I never knew all the time that the QOD Max contained close to 4% formeldahyde instead of the "trace amounts" they purported.



Dang. erplexed

I'm not sure what NUAAT is - google doesn't give me any info ... 

One thing my hair stylist said was that peeps that had had BKT felt the GKHair Best wasn't as effective - it left their hair straighter but still curlier and didn't make it "weigh" as much as the BKT did (presumably because BKT bonds to the hair and weighs it down according to my stylist.) Which led me to believe that "The Best" wasn't as 'harsh' a treatment.  I'd love for my hair to have a looser curl (like when I texlaxed) without the relaxer component.



Kurlee said:


> so it's the same active ingredient: Glyoxylic acid
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glyoxylic_acid



So I take it that this isn't something you guys consider safe?

UGH.

 

Sits back down on the "waiting for a DE supplier" bench.


----------



## DrC (Jun 16, 2012)

Uniqzoe  I popped into this thread and read NOTHING you had to say because your hair pics are so pretty   Sorry. Pics distracted me


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 16, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> I read about this treatment and the active ingredients a few weeks ago. It is also in NUAAT. It seems that if the treatments don't contain formeldahyde or some type of aldehyde (like Glyoxlic acid) the results aren't as dramatic.
> 
> I think the safest treatments are carbocyestine and sulfite based. I will not play with formeldahyde or any variation of it.  I never knew all the time that the QOD Max contained close to 4% formeldahyde instead of the "trace amounts" they purported.



carbocysteine ones are attached to the glyoxylic acid, but carry the synonym "oxoacetamide carbocysteine, instead of glyoxyloyl carbocysteine. Dove56, the QOD Max Organiq that everyone was going gaga over? I think the sulfite ones are "safest".


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 16, 2012)

Peppermynt said:


> Dang. erplexed
> 
> I'm not sure what NUAAT is - google doesn't give me any info ...
> 
> ...


I'm still in the wait and see camp for the glyoxyloyl/oxoacetamide carbocysteine. It "appears" to be safe, but I still want to know more. I'm not convinced. By the way, Design Essentials uses the same active ingredient.


----------



## yodie (Jun 16, 2012)

^^^ I'm not even going to pretend like I understand all of the chemical terminology. I don't. Arocsi and DE seem to be similar. DE is harder to get and Arocsi is readily available. Are you ladies not interested in trying Arocsi, or was their customer service just terrible? 
I'm in no rush to do the treatment, but I would like to try a test patch and like the rest of you, I want to choose the best product for my hair.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 16, 2012)

yodie said:


> ^^^ I'm not even going to pretend like I understand all of the chemical terminology. I don't. Arocsi and DE seem to be similar. DE is harder to get and Arocsi is readily available. Are you ladies not interested in trying Arocsi, or was their customer service just terrible?
> I'm in no rush to do the treatment, but I would like to try a test patch and like the rest of you, I want to choose the best product for my hair.



i had no issues with arosci whatsoever. It's under my sink


----------



## yodie (Jun 16, 2012)

Kurlee, what's the active ingredient in Arosci? Is it better (safer), worse (harsher), or the same as the active ingredient in DE?


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 16, 2012)

yodie said:


> Kurlee, what's the active ingredient in Arosci? Is it better (safer), worse (harsher), or the same as the active ingredient in DE?



it's the same glyoxyloyl/oxoacetamide carbocysteine as the Arosci.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 17, 2012)

Peppermynt Kurlee

You can purchase Design Essentials here:

http://www.paynesbeautysupply.com/deesstthtrmo.html


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> carbocysteine ones are attached to the glyoxylic acid, but carry the synonym "oxoacetamide carbocysteine, instead of glyoxyloyl carbocysteine. Dove56, the QOD Max Organiq that everyone was going gaga over? I think the sulfite ones are "safest".



I do think sulfites are the safest of all.  I read that carbocyestine was thio based which is very interesting. I do like the QOD Max Organiq treatment because there are no fumes. Here are the ingredients:

Composition: Aqua, Cetearyl Alcohol, Glycerin, Behentrimonium
Chloride, Paraffinum Liquidum, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein (And) Methicone (And) Polyquaternium-10 (And) Carbocysteine, Polyquaternium7, Hidrolized Keratin, Amodimethicone, Trideceth-12, Peg-7 Glyceryl Cocoate, Hydrolyzed Rice Protein (And) Sodium Benzoate, Theobroma Cacao(Cocoa), Extract Parfum, Cetrimonium Chloride, Bht, Methylchloroisothiazolinona (And)Methylisothiazolinone, Ci 77400.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> the arosci has completely worn off of my test sections. No breakage, dryness or anything.  My hair is perfectly fine.



Yes, this was a good treatment.  My hair did wave a bit in this Texas humidity but I may have removed too much of the treatment when I did the towel blot before the blowdry. I did that so I wouldn't have too much product and end up with a crunchy flatiron (like the test section ).


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 17, 2012)

Peppermynt said:


> Dang. erplexed
> 
> I'm not sure what NUAAT is - google doesn't give me any info ...
> 
> ...



I think QOD Max Organiq is fabulous but I am a bit of a keratin treatment slore lol so I always try different brands. My head has been a keratin testing site since April 2009.

For some reason I wasn't intrigued enough to try "The Best" although the first treatment I did was Global Keratin 2%. I personally wouldn't fool with any type of aldehyde. There are no long term studies, I just don't trust it. I was a fool for a couple of years but those headaches, sore throats and the like were too much for me so I stopped using the regular QOD Max treatment last March 2011.


----------



## Dellas (Jun 17, 2012)

Dove56 said:
			
		

> Yes, this was a good treatment.  My hair did wave a bit in this Texas humidity but I may have removed too much of the treatment when I did the towel blot before the blowdry. I did that so I wouldn't have too much product and end up with a crunchy flatiron (like the test section ).



Which do you like more: DE, Ascoci (sp) , Organic QOD? 
Which ones are sulfur based?

I hope you understand bc I am texting


----------



## Dellas (Jun 17, 2012)

Dove56 said:
			
		

> I do think sulfites are the safest of all.  I read that carbocyestine was thio based which is very interesting. I do like the QOD Max Organiq treatment because there are no fumes. Here are the ingredients:
> 
> Composition: Aqua, Cetearyl Alcohol, Glycerin, Behentrimonium
> Chloride, Paraffinum Liquidum, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein (And) Methicone (And) Polyquaternium-10 (And) Carbocysteine, Polyquaternium7, Hidrolized Keratin, Amodimethicone, Trideceth-12, Peg-7 Glyceryl Cocoate, Hydrolyzed Rice Protein (And) Sodium Benzoate, Theobroma Cacao(Cocoa), Extract Parfum, Cetrimonium Chloride, Bht, Methylchloroisothiazolinona (And)Methylisothiazolinone, Ci 77400.



Sulfite ? Correspond to which brand

I wish we had a list with the brands and their active ingredients (as well as ratings)


----------



## yodie (Jun 17, 2012)

Adel10, I was going to suggest the same thing.

Dove56, Isn't Ograniq considered a BKT whereas Arocsi and DE are cysteine treatments? 

Forgive all of my questions. I"m just trying to get a better understanding of the products.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 17, 2012)

Adel10 said:


> Which do you like more: DE, Ascoci (sp) , Organic QOD?
> Which ones are sulfur based?
> 
> I hope you understand bc I am texting



Hi Adel10, 

I follow. 

I haven't tried DE (yet ) but I did like Arosci. I LURVE QOD MAX _ORGANIQ_ because I get excellent curl elongation, humidity resistance, no reversion in high humidity and I can rollerset my hair with ease. 

I did try a sulfite (sulfur) based treatment about a month ago from Sally's by Silk Elements called Keraminerals and so far I'm pleased with the results. My hair is super smooth but you can still smell the sulfur after every shampoo. It's no biggie though. My hair hasn't gotten huge or anything even in my Zumba class or walking outside. It also hasn't comprised my hair in any way and you only have to do one pass of the flatiron.

My only concern is the ingredient Sodium Oxide that turns into Sodium Hydroxide when it's combined with water. The ingredient is near the very end of the ingredient listing, still, I wonder if it could cause breakage if you reapply the treatment from root to tip.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 17, 2012)

yodie said:


> Adel10, I was going to suggest the same thing.
> 
> Dove56, Isn't Ograniq considered a BKT whereas Arocsi and DE are cysteine treatments?
> 
> Forgive all of my questions. I"m just trying to get a better understanding of the products.



yodie, 

Technically, Organiq is a cystine treatment. They might _market_ it as a "BKT" but it's not. The product contains no aldehydes, formeldahyde, or urea. Their initial Max treatment was a *real* BKT. Organiq makes my hair feel the exact same as the Arosci when I applied the treatments.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 17, 2012)

yodie said:


> Adel10, I was going to suggest the same thing.
> 
> Dove56, Isn't Ograniq considered a BKT whereas Arocsi and DE are cysteine treatments?
> 
> Forgive all of my questions. I"m just trying to get a better understanding of the products.



No problem, I love to help if I can.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 17, 2012)

Adel10 said:


> Sulfite ? Correspond to which brand
> 
> I wish we had a list with the brands and their active ingredients (as well as ratings)



Sulfites are in the following:

Aveda Smooth Infusion Smoothing Treatment (professional only at the salon). 

http://www.aveda.com/cms/spp/popup/smoothing_treatment_faq.tmpl

Ojon Super Sleek (can purchase at Ulta)

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2243317&productId=xlsImpprod4220033&navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat1050001?cmpid=PSGO&CAWELAID=1258182800&cagpspn=pla#details

Bumble and Bumble Concen-Straight (can purchase at Sephora)

http://www.sephora.com/concen-straight-smoothing-treatment-P304102?om_mmc=Googlepla&_requestid=42976&cm_mmc=us_search-_-GG-_-pla-_-{keyword}&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=1393198

Silk Elements Keraminerals (can purchase at Sally's) 

http://www.sallybeauty.com/kera-minerals-system/SBS-373680,default,pd.html

One 'N' Only Brazilian Tech Keratin Smoothing Treatment (can purchase at Sally's)

http://www.sallybeauty.com/keratin-smoothing-system/SBS-539233,default,pd.html

Rusk Deepshine Keratin Smoothing Treatment (can purchase at Amazon.com)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ArsqTlR4aE

Rusk is owned by Conair. One N Only is owned by Jherri Redding which owns Conair, so they are essentially the exact same product.


Keraminerals and Bumble and Bumble have the best ratings.  Bumble and Bumble also offers a professional treatment at the salon in addition to the "at home" version.


----------



## JazziLady! (Jun 17, 2012)

Dove56 said:
			
		

> Peppermynt Kurlee
> 
> You can purchase Design Essentials here:
> 
> http://www.paynesbeautysupply.com/deesstthtrmo.html



Thanks!  Ladies please report back if you purchase and try this!


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 17, 2012)

hmmmmm design essentials is so damn expensive. 167 for 8oz?! that's a lot! the essations is much cheaper. so is QOD max organiq. sigh . .  . decisions, decisions!


----------



## Dellas (Jun 17, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> hmmmmm design essentials is so damn expensive. 167 for 8oz?! that's a lot! the essations is much cheaper. so is QOD max organiq. sigh . .  . decisions, decisions!



We need a list. I thought essations was a relaxer? They have a keratin treatment?

The sulifite (sp) treatments:

From what I am seeing they don't work on 4A/4B hair?


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 17, 2012)

Adel10 said:


> We need a list. I thought essations was a relaxer? They have a keratin treatment?
> 
> The sulifite (sp) treatments:
> 
> From what I am seeing they don't work on 4A/4B hair?



essations is the same type of thing and it's half that price. I posted a link to a supplier 

http://salonprobarbados.com/product/assuage.pdf

http://www.mauricedistribution.com/catalog/item/8460938/9264518.htm


----------



## Dellas (Jun 17, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> essations is the same type of thing and it's half that price. I posted a link to a supplier
> 
> http://salonprobarbados.com/product/assuage.pdf



Thanks!! I sorry I missed it.


----------



## Peppermynt (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm so confuzzled!

GKHair the Best has glyoxylic acid in it.

DE and Arosci have glyoxyloyl/oxoacetamide carbocysteine (which is carbocysteine attached to the glyoxylic acid)

Then there are a list of options containing sulphur / sulphite but they (apparently?) leave your hair smelling like sulphur (which I would not like.)

Kurlee, Dove56 where did you guys order your Arosci from? Was the delivery prompt? I recall upthread someone was having a hard time getting answers back from emails they sent to (I think) Arosci ... 

Has anyone tried Essations Naked Assuage?


----------



## JazziLady! (Jun 17, 2012)

Nunaat works as well as QOD Organiq and is very inexpensive.  They are both cysteine based.  You can get Nunaat from Walgreens.  Both of them were difficult to comb through once they started to dry in my 4b hair so that's the only reason I'm interested in seeing how the DE and Arosci foams perform on my hair.  The Arosci video I saw looks like it's easy to comb through.  I wonder if 8 oz of foam will go a lot further than 8 oz of liquid.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kurlee said:
			
		

> hmmmmm design essentials is so damn expensive. 167 for 8oz?! that's a lot! the essations is much cheaper. so is QOD max organiq. sigh . .  . decisions, decisions!



I know ugh. Arosci is so much more affordable than DE.


----------



## JazziLady! (Jun 17, 2012)

Where are you ladies purchasing the Arosci from?  Asking because the prices for 8 oz looks about the same as DE from what I saw.


----------



## Dellas (Jun 17, 2012)

I wonder can a ceramic hot comb work 
My flat ironing skills are weak


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 17, 2012)

JazziLady! said:


> Where are you ladies purchasing the Arosci from?  Asking because the prices for 8 oz looks about the same as DE from what I saw.



JazziLady! I bought it from arosci and yes, the prices are the same. I got a sample size.  I might look into the Essations Assuage.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jun 17, 2012)

DrC said:


> Uniqzoe  I popped into this thread and read NOTHING you had to say because your hair pics are so pretty   Sorry. Pics distracted me



DrC thanks hun, you are making making me !


----------



## Damaged but not out (Jun 17, 2012)

The thing about Arosci is they wouldn't answer a direct question. Not on the phone, not via email too much evasion seemed a little fishy. 

DE is worth the price 8oz is 4 applications for $80(thats what my sister paid). You probably wouldn't do applications back to back, $80 a year doesn't seem bad to me.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 17, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> The thing about Arosci is they wouldn't answer a direct question. Not on the phone, not via email too much evasion seemed a little fishy.
> 
> DE is worth the price 8oz is 4 applications for $80(thats what my sister paid). You probably wouldn't do applications back to back, $80 a year doesn't seem bad to me.


what question were they evading?


----------



## yodie (Jun 17, 2012)

Damaged but not out

Is your sister a stylist? I'm assuming that's how she got DE for that price.


----------



## Dellas (Jun 17, 2012)

yodie said:
			
		

> Damaged but not out
> 
> Is your sister a stylist? I'm assuming that's how she got DE for that price.



I need to meet your sis, I need a supplier, I am a junky


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> Sulfites are in the following:
> 
> *Ojon Super Sleek (can purchase at Ulta)*
> 
> ...


 
One of the stylist where I work got this over a month ago, she was 4a, her curls haven't returned AT ALL.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 18, 2012)

blackbarbie986 said:


> One of the stylist where I work got this over a month ago, she was 4a, her curls haven't returned AT ALL.



i think the sulfites wreak havoc on your hair


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 18, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> i think the sulfites wreak havoc on your hair



I think sulfites are "safer" but there aren't enough good reviews for them.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 18, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> I think sulfites are "safer" but there aren't enough good reviews for them.



safer as far as what we know about it health wise, but not healthier on the hair.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 18, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> safer as far as what we know about it health wise, but not healthier on the hair.



Exactly. Which why I will probably go back QOD Max Organiq and just stick with cystine treatments. Plus, Organiq doesn't have any other chemicals attached to their cystine. I don't want to screw my hair up with chemicals.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Jun 18, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> what question were they evading?




I am transitioning(relaxed-natural), looking to buy the IRS foam, but I just have a few questions beforehand?

Is there a mimimum time that you recommend between treatments? Or, can I apply the treatment as often as I want until I achieve the desired result? e.g. If I apply the treatment for the first time, and it is not what I expect, can I apply again without waiting for 3 months until the treatment wears off, like the CHI Enviro system?
How would salt water affect the product, I'm going on vacation the week of the appointment and would like to go the sea?
Do detailed instructions come with the foam?
Will this affect the highlights I had done last year?
I currently use Kera Care products, will these be suitable for aftercare. Are they any products I should avoid?
   Are sample sizes of the Luxe Defining Cream available? 
   Are protein products recommended, I use chi keratin mist


I called(left messages),  I traded emails with 3 different ppl. Never received an answer. 
Emailed DE Memorial Day wknd got an answer Tuesday.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 19, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> I am transitioning(relaxed-natural), looking to buy the IRS foam, but I just have a few questions beforehand?
> 
> Is there a mimimum time that you recommend between treatments? Or, can I apply the treatment as often as I want until I achieve the desired result? e.g. If I apply the treatment for the first time, and it is not what I expect, can I apply again without waiting for 3 months until the treatment wears off, like the CHI Enviro system?
> How would salt water affect the product, I'm going on vacation the week of the appointment and would like to go the sea?
> ...


wow. i got replies really quickly.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 19, 2012)

removed duplicate


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 19, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> safer as far as what we know about it health wise, but not healthier on the hair.


 OK so can we have a list of the ones that are healthier on the hair because I'm really  now

List if anyone has it 
1) Healthiest on hair
2) safest overall (can include repetitions if it fits into more than one category)
3) Possible have glyoxyloyl/oxoacetamide carbocysteine (which is carbocysteine attached to the glyoxylic acid) and possibly needs watching (can include repetitions)


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 19, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> OK so can we have a list of the ones that are healthier on the hair because I'm really  now
> 
> List if anyone has it
> 1) Healthiest on hair
> ...


 
I'm going to take a stab at it...please correct me if I'm off if anyone has the answers or even let me know I'm on the right track.
1)=cysteine treatments
2)=sulfite treatments  and cysteine treatments without additives attached
3) most cysteine treatments.

Is that correct?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 19, 2012)

Also Dove56 you mentioned cysteine having possible thio...are you talking 
arosci and DE? Or just others...
Are there any links to that? 

Thanks for anything you can provide.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 19, 2012)

I think the Carbocysteine ones (DE and Arosci and Essations) are the healthiest for the hair, followed by the sulfite ones. I kind of side eye QOD max, because I don't think Carbocysteine alone can produce those results.  Also, they were already caught in 2010 making false claims that their stuff had no formaldehyde and it really did and they qualified with the silly statement that is on their website now.  Out of all the companies, i am least inclined to try them, tbh.


----------



## Peppermynt (Jun 19, 2012)

OK, so I called the Essations # - the Naked product ($89) and kit (which is a great deal at $125) is apparently only sold to licensed professionals. 

Not sure how someone found the below link because I can't even navigate to it going through the retail store.

_(ETA - As a lark I threw an Essations kit into the cart and the website doesn't appear to challenge whether I have a license, so maybe they aren't that sophisticated ...?)_

Is someone on here a licensed professional?

http://www.mauricedistribution.com/catalog/item/8464056/9302934.htm

I also looked at the DE link and the only DE product available is the Transitioning Mousse which is the product for straighter hair.

http://www.paynesbeautysupply.com/deesstthtrmo.html

I'd prefer the DE Elongation mousse. 

That leaves the Arosci ... I assume that since a few of us have ordered the sample size that it is sold to the general public?


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 19, 2012)

Peppermynt said:


> OK, so I called the Essations # - the Naked product ($89) and kit (which is a great deal at $125) is apparently only sold to licensed professionals.
> 
> Not sure how someone found the below link because I can't even navigate to it going through the retail store.
> 
> ...


 You can easily buy the Arosci. Essations seems possible to get from that link and DE is the hardest to get. I'd prefer the elongation mousse as well, but we haven't found a link to that yet.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 19, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Also Dove56 you mentioned cysteine having possible thio...are you talking
> arosci and DE? Or just others...
> Are there any links to that?
> 
> Thanks for anything you can provide.



luckiestdestiny

I read about carbocyestine being a "thio compound" in this article:

http://www.milady.cengage.com/eNewsJuly2011/featurearticle.asp

The author of the article lists the ingredient 'carbocisteine'...hmmm...two different spellings. I wonder if those are different chemicals or the same chemical with a different spelling. I'll have to find out. 

Here's another article on cyestine treatments:

http://izzocutter.com/new-technology-a-non-formaldehyde-relaxer/


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 19, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> You can easily buy the Arosci. Essations seems possible to get from that link and DE is the hardest to get. I'd prefer the elongation mousse as well, but we haven't found a link to that yet.



Kurlee

Peppermynt

I just called Payne's Beauty Supply to find out about ordering the Elongation Mousse.  The lady took my information and the owner is going to call me back. I will give you all an update as soon as I find out.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 19, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> I think the Carbocysteine ones (DE and Arosci and Essations) are the healthiest for the hair, followed by the sulfite ones. I kind of side eye QOD max, because I don't think Carbocysteine alone can produce those results.  Also, they were already caught in 2010 making false claims that their stuff had no formaldehyde and it really did and they qualified with the silly statement that is on their website now.  Out of all the companies, i am least inclined to try them, tbh.



That sorta ticks me off about QOD as well. I spent a pretty penny on a 33oz bottle of 0.02% formeldahyde QOD Max only to find out I was putting dern near 3.52% formeldahye in my hair! No WONDER my hair got bone straight! 

I'm glad there are other alternatives out there and I am especially glad that  DE, Arosci and Essations are marketed to Black women.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 19, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> That sorta ticks me off about QOD as well. I spent a pretty penny on a 33oz bottle of 0.02% formeldahyde QOD Max only to find out I was putting dern near 3.52% formeldahye in my hair! No WONDER my hair got bone straight!
> 
> I'm glad there are other altneratives out there and I am especially glad that they DE, Arosci and Essations are marketed to Black women.



They are the most economical, but I simply don't trust the company.  If they could lie like that before,  get caught and then keep that same explanation up two years later and claim "new ingredients" . . .  . mmmm, not buying it.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 19, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> They are the most economical, but I simply don't trust the company.  If they could lie like that before,  get caught and then keep that same explanation up two years later and claim "new ingredients" . . .  . mmmm, not buying it.



Yep. I had excellent results with them but I'm scratching them off the list. There's no point in supporting a company that blatantly lies to their customers. I am *dying* to try the Elongation Mousse in a few months anyway!

Plus, their products are made in Brazil so who knows WHAT in the world is in that product!


----------



## bosswitch (Jun 19, 2012)

Everytime this thread gets bumped to the first page I start thinking about that Organixx 30 day BKT I have laying around the house...

Can we put all this info into a google doc or blog post or something, just so that the information is easier to view.  I'd be willing to start compiling the info as long as y'all can help with corrections.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 19, 2012)

This part of the article is cause for concern and expresses exactly how I feel.



> Some products contain formaldehyde's cousins such as gluteraldehyde or glyoxal and are marketed as formaldehyde free, even though they function in exactly the same manner as formaldehyde. These formaldehyde substitutes expose the stylists and their customers to the exact same health risks as formaldehyde. Although gluteraldehyde or glyoxal are weaker than formaldehyde, they may be used in higher concentrations in order to achieve the same results.
> 
> Another newly reformulated "formaldehyde free" keratin smoothing treatment contains carbocisteine, a thio compound similar to that used in permanent waving. Several keratin smoothing treatments now claim to be formaldehyde free, but since some products that were found to contain formaldehyde were advertised as formaldehyde free, it's difficult to tell who is telling the truth.


----------



## bosswitch (Jun 19, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> Yep. I had excellent results with them but I'm scratching them off the list. There's no point in supporting a company that blatantly lies to their customers. I am *dying* to try the *Elongation Mousse* in a few months anyway!
> 
> Plus, their products are made in Brazil so who knows WHAT in the world is in that product!


 
Is this from QOD?


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 19, 2012)

bosswitch said:


> Is this from QOD?



bosswitch

The Elongation Mousse is from Design Essentials.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 19, 2012)

I think I'm back on team wait-and-see. Something in the milk ain't clean.  I know glyoxal and glyoxylic acid are very similar, but yea, the fact that these companies are being so cagey is cause for concern.  It is very difficult to get a straight answer about what this compound is and once heated, what it emits.  Time will tell.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 19, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> I think I'm back on team wait-and-see. Something in the milk ain't clean.  I know glyoxal and glyoxylic acid are very similar, but yea, the fact that these companies are being so cagey is cause for concern.  It is very difficult to get a straight answer about what this compound is and once heated, what it emits.  Time will tell.



I wonder is OSHA/FDA have tested the new "Cyestine" treaments? I think I need to start looking to find out.


----------



## Peppermynt (Jun 19, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> I think I'm back on team wait-and-see. Something in the milk ain't clean.  I know glyoxal and glyoxylic acid are very similar, but yea, the fact that these companies are being so cagey is cause for concern.  It is very difficult to get a straight answer about what this compound is and once heated, what it emits.  Time will tell.



Me too. *sighs* I'm so afraid that this stuff might damage my hair. It's already a bit thinner in my crown due to aging  and while I really want the texlaxed feel again, I'm so scared to make the wrong move.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 19, 2012)

Peppermynt said:


> Me too. *sighs* I'm so afraid that this stuff might damage my hair. It's already a bit thinner in my crown due to aging  and while I really want the texlaxed feel again, I'm so scared to make the wrong move.



I'm not scared of it damaging my hair.  I'm more so concerned about the long term health implications.  The fact that info is doc scarce and no one can really seem to clearly explain what carbocysteine is (we know it's an amino acid compound) and how it performs when added bonded with oxoacetamide/glyoxyloyl, what happens to it in high heat, the % in the formula and how closely related it is to formaldehyde. It is definitely a cousin of it.  The fact that these companies have scientist make up these formulas, they know exactly what the risks are and they are aware that the public is leery and yet, on their websites and online, you cannot find a definitive and straight up answer besides, "it's safe". *sigh . ..  .


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 19, 2012)

bosswitch said:


> Everytime this thread gets bumped to the first page I start thinking about that Organixx 30 day BKT I have laying around the house...
> 
> Can we put all this info into a google doc or blog post or something, just so that the information is easier to view.  I'd be willing to start compiling the info as long as y'all can help with corrections.



bosswitch

My sister did this treatment last week and loved it.


----------



## bosswitch (Jun 19, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> @bosswitch
> 
> My sister did this treatment last week and loved it.


 
@Dove56
What hair type is she? Was it easy to use? 

My only hesistation about the system is that I won't be able to tie my hair for 2 days. I don't think I could go that long without having to tie my hair back or wear a hard hat


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 19, 2012)

bosswitch said:


> @Dove56
> What hair type is she? Was it easy to use?
> 
> My only hesistation about the system is that I won't be able to tie my hair for 2 days. I don't think I could go that long without having to tie my hair back or wear a hard hat



She is a 3c with a teeny patch of 4a in the crown. Also, we both have some wavy hair on the very top but it's very wavy (like 3c but does not spin or spiral). It was easy to use. I did the treatment for her so all she had to do was relax lol.  Just don't use too much because it flake. 

My sis still put her hair back in a ponytail lol. I'm not telling you to do that but I'm saying she did and it didn't effect her results. She really loved how the treatment turned out. The treatment really smoothed the 2 hair and made the 3c and 4a very, very easy to manage and reduced bulk.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 19, 2012)

OKay, I received a call from a gentleman named Tony at Payne's Beauty Supply. He said you can call and order the Elongation Mousse and it is the same price as the Transitioning Mousse, $167.00.


----------



## Dellas (Jun 19, 2012)

Dove56 said:
			
		

> OKay, I received a call from a gentleman named Tony at Payne's Beauty Supply. He said you can call and order the Elongation Mousse and it is the same price as the Transitioning Mousse, $167.00.



This mousse seems interesting it says you can wear curly styles with just a good blow dryer 

Now that's what up
ha ha I thought i would never use that phrase


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 19, 2012)

Adel10 said:


> This mousse seems interesting it says you can where curly styles with just a good blow dryer
> 
> *Now that's what up*
> ha ha I thought i would never use that phrase



I say that all the time lol (if I'm not in a professional environment ).
It's pricey but if you like it you will have a year of treatments! 

I wear my hair straight all the time so I will probably get the transitioning mouuse instead. I will do another treatment in Sept. so I have a little time to figure out which one I want next.


----------



## Peppermynt (Jun 19, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> I'm not scared of it damaging my hair.  I'm more so concerned about the long term health implications.  The fact that info is doc scarce and no one can really seem to clearly explain what carbocysteine is (we know it's an amino acid compound) and how it performs when added bonded with oxoacetamide/glyoxyloyl, what happens to it in high heat, the % in the formula and how closely related it is to formaldehyde. It is definitely a cousin of it.  The fact that these companies have scientist make up these formulas, they know exactly what the risks are and they are aware that the public is leery and yet, on their websites and online, you cannot find a definitive and straight up answer besides, "it's safe". *sigh . ..  .



*whispers*

I still want to do it though. 

Just ventured back to the Assuage site - $125 for the whole kit vs $167 for the DE (thanks @Dove56 for contacting Payne )

Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## Dellas (Jun 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried DE and someone confirm a flat iron does not need to be used


----------



## Dellas (Jun 19, 2012)

Has anyone ever brought anything from this seller because I called the number and it says beauty supply and travel club and another business

The web site don't look like a major business
I just don't want to lose money


----------



## Peppermynt (Jun 19, 2012)

Adel10 said:


> Has anyone tried DE and someone confirm a flat iron does not need to be used



I know that @Uniqzoe had the DE elongation applied by a professional in a hair show and loved it ...

There's also a link to a youtube video further upthread and I do remember seeing the girl in the YT (who I don't think really needed the treatment  ) having it done and they flat ironed her twice IIRC ...

On the Assuage pdf someone linked to earlier in this thread it looks like only one pass of the flatiron is needed ...


----------



## Peppermynt (Jun 19, 2012)

Adel10 said:


> Has anyone ever brought anything from this seller because I called the number and it says beauty supply and travel club and another business
> 
> The web site don't look like a major business
> I just don't want to lose money



Which one are you talking about? Payne (DE) or the Maurice Distributions (Naked Assuage) site?

I've spoken to the guy at Maurice Distributions. Sounded like an older black gentleman. His wife is a stylist. He gave me lots of info thinking I was a licensed professional (I never said I was, just said I had some questions on the Assuage line.) It looks like it can be ordered by anyone though and I may just go for it.


----------



## Dellas (Jun 19, 2012)

Peppermynt said:
			
		

> Which one are you talking about? Payne (DE) or the Maurice Distributions (Naked Assuage) site?
> 
> I've spoken to the guy at Maurice Distributions. Sounded like an older black gentleman. His wife is a stylist. He gave me lots of info thinking I was a licensed professional (I never said I was, just said I had some questions on the Assuage line.) It looks like it can be ordered by anyone though and I may just go for it.



Payne ....?


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 19, 2012)

Adel10 said:
			
		

> Payne ....?



Adel10

I have ordered Mizani products from Payne beauty supply a couple of years ago.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 19, 2012)

Peppermynt said:
			
		

> *whispers*
> 
> I still want to do it though.
> 
> ...



No problem.


----------



## Dellas (Jun 19, 2012)

Dove56 said:
			
		

> No problem.



I emailed Payne and called. I am not gettiing a response


----------



## Peppermynt (Jun 19, 2012)

Well I did it. 

Ordered from Maurice - Naked Assuage by Essations.

No tax, and no shipping charge. Just got a confirmation email from them too. 

I did the math on the whole kit ($125) vs everything included by checking prices elsewhere:

Detox Clarifying 8oz: other website price of $11
Bio-PhUSE refresh 8oz: other website price of $12.50
Silkening Glaze 4oz: other website price of $20.50 
Honey & Almond Conditioner 8oz: other website price of $14
Leave In Conditioner 8oz: other website price of $12

For a total of $70

And I get the "licensed prof only" Assuage Thermal Complex (8oz) and Keratin Plus Reconstructive Masque (8oz) - so it's $55 additional for these two items based on the kit price. 

Hopefully it will get sent despite my non-having-a-license-self.  

If not I'll paypal dispute it and KIM. 

Plan to do a "kitchen" area trial run when it arrives - just the lower 1 inch or so at the nape. Will post results whenever I do.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 19, 2012)

Adel10 said:


> I emailed Payne and called. I am not gettiing a response



I think they are closed now. He returned my call at 4:58pm (central time) and left a voice mail and when I tried to call back a few minutes later they were gone. Also, when I called at 11:30am they answered right away. 

Anyhoo, when I called him back I left a message for Tony to let him know several ladies on a hair forum are interested in the Elongation Mousse (so, in other words have your crap stocked and ready to order lol).


----------



## yodie (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for checking into the DE, ladies.


----------



## Dellas (Jun 20, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:
			
		

> Kurlee No fumes, there was a slight smell but only in areas where there was there was a little too much product.  It wasn't strong or over powering at all. Yes this system also required that the blow dry and flat iron process be repeated after washing the system out of the hair.
> 
> yodie, No there wasn't a major difference in the shrinkage but the difference is mostly noticeable when my hair is wet, my curls are more defined when wet now as compared to before.  For example I have never been able to pull off a decent wash n go in the past because of lrg sections of my hair that have almost no definition.  However it looks as though I may actually be able to do that with this system, but I will have to try it first to be 100% sure
> 
> ...



If you want to wear it curly can you just blow dry and call it a day


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jun 20, 2012)

Adel10 said:


> Has anyone tried DE and someone confirm a flat iron does not need to be used



According to my stylist who is a DE educator you must use the flat iron to get the full benefits of this product.  The heat "seals" and "bonds" the product to the hair shaft. 

When my hair was blow dried with the product on it, it got much straighter than a normal blow dry but not nearly as straight as it did when my hair was flat ironed.  I don't think you would get the maximum benefit of the product by only using a blow dryer.


----------



## Dellas (Jun 20, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:
			
		

> According to my stylist who is a DE educator you must use the flat iron to get the full benefits of this product.  The heat "seals" and "bonds" the product to the hair shaft.
> 
> When my hair was blow dried with the product on it, it got much straighter than a normal blow dry but not nearly as straight as it did when my hair was flat ironed.  I don't think you would get the maximum benefit of the product by only using a blow dryer.



Can you use a ceramic hot comb
I have a sedu flat iron but I don't know how to use that thing


----------



## Damaged but not out (Jun 20, 2012)

Also DE can be used at 365*F, with only 2 passes. 

Also A DE survivor will be re-ordering with this Payne person ( missed my chance when my sister ordered hers). Currently loving my 5min detangling sessions. There quite addictive.


----------



## Dellas (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.genbook.com/bookings/slot/reservation/30103033?&category=297240612



What
This site talks about so much variety
She must be a LHCF member
Why is DE so cheap compared to others


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 21, 2012)

Adel10 said:


> http://www.genbook.com/bookings/slot/reservation/30103033?&category=297240612
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think because it doesn't take as long. You don't have to have super teeny tiny sections of hair and go over each one 50-11 times lol. When I did the formeldahyde ones I would spend 3-4 hours (usually closer to 4) doing my hair.  Plus DE is cheapter than the others to purchase. 

Sometimes the traditional treatments include a wash and style in the price after the specified waiting period...usually 48-72 hours after the treatment was applied.


----------



## Lavendar (Jun 21, 2012)

Adel10 said:


> Has anyone tried DE and someone confirm a flat iron does not need to be used



I'm 8 months post.  I had the DE transitioning mousse done back in March.  In my experience, it takes much longer than most treatments.  The stylist was a DE educator and supposedly one of only three people doing the treatment in the DMV at the time.  I hate the whole salon thing, and this time was no different.  I don't know how the treatment is supposed to be done or if the directions are stated on the bottle but:

1) The stylist washed my hair with the special DE STS shampoo (This is great stuff and reminds me of Keracare Hydrating shampoo.  I wondered how in the world the mousse could be combed through my new growth after a deep cleansing shampoo, but this at least made it bearable; and I'm super duper duper tenderheaded.  Still was rough though.  The shampoo is "slippy" under water.  I got a free bottle to use after the treatment).

2) Applied to small squirts of mousse to damp hair in small sections, starting at the nape and going forward.  (After I sat and waited with a wet-to-dry head for 4 HOURS!!!!)

3)  Let the treatment set for 15 minutes after combing through.

4)  Blow-dried in sections, then flat-iron in sections.  She did use a lower heat setting, but I'm not sure what it was.  She used the DE phusion iron....1/2".  She was very secretive about everything, but I recognized the iron from the website.  My hair is extremely fine and burns and smokes with lower heat settings, and there wasn't much smoke or steam; so I assume the temperature was not much higher than 350.

5)  Then after being there for at least six hours, she washed all that out and started over, much to my disappointment.  So another wash, apply DE DC, under the steamer for 20 minutes, rinse, blow dry, flat iron, trim, curl with the flat iron.

Yeah, I had to bunch those steps up cause I get angry all over again just thinking about it.  I got there at 1:30 p.m. left at 9:45 p.m.  And hairstylists wonder why there is so much salon-bashing going on.

I asked my regular stylist who trims my hair (only 3 times a year thank goodness, even though I really do like her and she listens) to please take the class so she could do my next treatment.  She finally recently took the class, but she says it's just way too long of a process and too many steps for her, much longer than the La Brasiliana keratin treatment that she prefers to do.  

To make a long story short (I gotta get back to work and sneaking in my homework  for class tonight), initially, I did not like the treatment.  I did not notice a difference in my hair when I washed one week later.  I was furious because I paid $350, which is wayyyyy over what my regular stylist is charging.  As time went on, however, I did notice that my extreme transitioning breakage dwindled down to almost nothing.  My curl pattern looked a little bit looser but not significantly looser.  Detangling will forever be a problem for me without a super detangler because my hair is super fine, but it may have helped a little.  The breakage was my main concern and why I wanted the treatment.  I wanted to be able to stretch until I decided to BC.  

Well I cut my own almost MBL hair to collarbone to start my transition last October.  When I got the DE in March, it was back to APL but a choppy mess from the breakage.  Do you know that [email protected]#$%^ hacked my hair off to ear length after I told her 50/11 times do not cut my hair off cause I NEED TO BUN OR WEAR A PONYTAIL??????  I don't use heat, so I didn't know what I would do and she refused to tell me how to take care of it because I shouldn't be doing my own hair anyway!   Sorry y'all I got off track...

So anyway, now that the treatment has completely worn off (which I noticed mostly between weeks 6 and 8), I can definitely see the difference.  At exactly 12 weeks since the treatment, the breakage is back with a vengeance.  I now see how well my hair flat ironed hair resisted frizz and humidity when the treatment was in.  My hair is now all natural in the lower back (had another trim last week) and almost 50/50 with the relaxed at the longest parts.  My hair also has grown to just about the base of my neck, which was super duper fast don't y'all think????  It is also super kinky-coily and it shrinks to almost nothing; so in retrospect, I probably had more elongation than I can recall.  I don't know anything about my natural hair, so it's hard to observe at only 4 months post what's normal and what's not normal.  But I'm seeing it now FOR REAL, and yeah you get total reversion and no lasting effects from DE if you let it wear completely off.  Oh and I was twice a week with a sulfate-free shampoo.  I didn't stick with the DE STS, but I will definitely need it if I find a way to do my own treatment.

I definitely want to do it again, though.  If only to stop the breakage and grow, grow, grow.  I want to either do it myself or do the Silk Elements Kera Minerals.  But I will be hopefully doing one or other really soon!

Hope this wasn't too long of a book (I type about 100 wpm), but OMG I gotta get back to work (and homework).  Please excuse the typos, I don't have time to check.

Later, 

Lav


----------



## yodie (Jun 21, 2012)

Any word on whether or not Payne's beauty supply sells the elongation mousse?


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 21, 2012)

yodie said:


> Any word on whether or not Payne's beauty supply sells the elongation mousse?



yodie

They sure do.  You can call them and place an order. The owner, Tony, said it's the same price as the Transitioning Mousse.


----------



## yodie (Jun 21, 2012)

Dove56

Thanks. 
Has anyone tried to order as if they're a stylist? If so, what info did you give to prove you were a stylist? Has anyone else purchased and tried the elongation mousse?


----------



## Dellas (Jun 21, 2012)

Dove56 said:


> @yodie
> 
> They sure do.  You can call them and place an order. The owner, Tony, said it's the same price as the Transitioning Mousse.


What is the price 167 which is double and then some what stylist pays. 

I don't mind paying 80 to 100 but to double it just because I am not a stylist???


----------



## Dellas (Jun 21, 2012)

I might try tony next time. I decided to try Pravana Smoothout?
Can people give me some reviews about that?
http://www.youtube.com/user/deliciadouglas?feature=watch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gn6fiXzLo64&feature=plcp


----------



## Dellas (Jun 21, 2012)

I bought this a few months ago but I have not tried it yet: 

Need reviews on it (cost me $95)


http://compare.ebay.com/like/251087882111?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y&cbt=y



*La Brasiliana ZERO Keratin Treatment with Collagen 16.9 oz.
*

*http://www.glamourbeautycenter.com/...-zero-keratin-treatment-with-collagen-16.9-oz



Ceramic Pressing Comb:
http://www.treasuredlocks.com/lovely-strands-soft-press-comb.html#reviews

* LavaTech premium pressing comb with a comfortable rubberized easy grip handle for comfort, a Tourmaline and ceramic infused barrel for even heat distribution and smoothness and our revolutionary Lovely Strands Two Way Heat Shield that lets you press right down the roots without fear of burning  your scalp and to touch up around your ears without fear of burning your ears. 

200º-400º F this comb is well suited for a "soft press" making hair much more manageble.  It's perfect for those with natural hair who want to control the frizz and make the hair more manageable for styling.

http://avantisalonboston.wordpress.com/2011/05/04/the-new-straight-pravana-straight/


*Perfection SmoothOut* treatment, which is a Nano-Amino  Complex that changes the textural memory of the hair follicle,  transforming it into sleek, smooth, and soft hair.

*Keratin Glazing* is a blowout treatment that calms  curls without straightening them entirely.  It’s perfect for clients  looking to eliminate some frizz, define their curls and bring health to  their entire head of hair.  It lasts 6-8 weeks, and is safe for all hair  types.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZ7sBmdRhdQ


 The *Keratin Fusion Texture Control* is the most  rigorous of the three treatments, and can eliminate up to 85% of a  client’s curl.  This procedure is far more permanent and greatly reduces  styling time for the extra-curly ladies out there.  However, to protect  the integrity of the follicle, this treatment is not recommended for  clients who have used other brands of straightening treatments in the  past, or who have high-lift color.


----------



## Dellas (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.discountbeautycenter.com.../pravana-perfection-smoothout-solution-303-oz



I have read good things about California Smooth


----------



## Peppermynt (Jun 22, 2012)

Naked package received in today's mail (USPS). 

Probably won't do a test strand/section until July 1st. Reason being I just got hair color last Saturday and plan to deep condition (protein and moisture) this Sunday and roller set.

Did anyone order the DE from Payne?


----------



## yodie (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm kind of leery of all the different brands out there. I want to try DE or Arocsi.


----------



## yodie (Jun 23, 2012)

I just tried to order the Arosci trial size, but their website kept saying that my account wasn't active. Go figure. Both Arosci and DE are around the same price for an 8oz supply.
Has anyone tried Arosci and DE? If so, was one better than the other?


----------



## yodie (Jun 24, 2012)

Kurlee
Did you have trouble ordering from Arosci? Did you create an account online and order that way, or did you call and order?  I keep getting an error message when I try to order online. I called DE. They reluctantly gave me the name of a distributor.


----------



## Bun Mistress (Jun 24, 2012)

I did the kera minerals smoothing system last week and washed today.  It wasn't as straight as a BKT after the treatment and I did a lot of working out so my new growth was very kinky, but when I washed today my hair was straighter than I thought it would be.

overall the cysteine treatment was easier to do than a keratin treatment because you don't have to flat iron and comb out your hair with the treatment on it.  I'm going to go with the cysteine treatment. I'm going to try arosci treatment next.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 24, 2012)

yodie said:


> Kurlee
> Did you have trouble ordering from Arosci? Did you create an account online and order that way, or did you call and order?  I keep getting an error message when I try to order online. I called DE. They reluctantly gave me the name of a distributor.



no problem at all.  Just created an account and ordered.  What do you mean by reluctantly?


----------



## yodie (Jun 24, 2012)

I wonder why I'm having problems. I set up an account on Arosci's site. It was very easy, but then I tried to order the product and I kept getting an error message. 

I called DE and the rep (she was a sista) tried to get me off the phone immediately. I called to ask the price of the treatment. Her response was that she couldn't answer any questions about the product if I wasn't a stylist. I explained to her that my stylist was going to call and order the product and that I wanted to know the price. She sighed, put me on hold for awhile and then gave me the name of a distributor in my area before reminding me that she couldn't give me info. 

I understand she had to do her job and I appreciate her giving me the name of a distributor. She never gave me the price.


----------



## Dellas (Jun 24, 2012)

yodie said:
			
		

> Kurlee
> Did you have trouble ordering from Arosci? Did you create an account online and order that way, or did you call and order?  I keep getting an error message when I try to order online. I called DE. They reluctantly gave me the name of a distributor.



If you can get a distributor to sell to you PM me


----------



## yodie (Jun 24, 2012)

I doubt the distributor will sell to me.


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 24, 2012)

yodie said:


> I wonder why I'm having problems. I set up an account on Arosci's site. It was very easy, but then I tried to order the product and I kept getting an error message.
> 
> I called DE and the rep (she was a sista) tried to get me off the phone immediately. I called to ask the price of the treatment. Her response was that she couldn't answer any questions about the product if I wasn't a stylist. I explained to her that my stylist was going to call and order the product and that I wanted to know the price. She sighed, put me on hold for awhile and then gave me the name of a distributor in my area before reminding me that she couldn't give me info.
> 
> I understand she had to do her job and I appreciate her giving me the name of a distributor. She never gave me the price.



weird how hush hush they are


----------



## yodie (Jun 24, 2012)

Didn't someone say that Payne Beauty Supply charges less if you're a stylist? 
I'd prefer to order a sample to see how it works on my hair before I spend a ridiculous amount on something that isn't good for my hair and I end up adding it to the pile of products that I already have/can't use.


----------



## yodie (Jun 24, 2012)

Has anyone used the Arosci or DE foam that makes your hair straight? I'm curious to see if the foam for those desiring straight styles will allow me to rollerset to get a straighter look instead of using the blow dryer and flat iron. I'm also curious to see if the foam will allow me to do flat twists on wet hair and wear the twist out in a chignon without all the shrinkage, frizz, etc. 

*IS THE FOAM FOR STRAIGHTER STYLES HARDER ON THE HAIR THAN THE ELONGATION FOAM? ANYONE KNOW?*

This product has my hopes all high. I need to stop because all these 'miracle' products never seem to work for my hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 24, 2012)

Interesting!


----------



## vkb247 (Jun 26, 2012)

I was looking for a salon in Toronto to try this out on my next trip but somehow found this deal instead for anyone in or around Cantonsville, MD.

http://www.groupon.com/deals/salon-seven-3


----------



## yodie (Jun 26, 2012)

Just spoke with someone at Arosci. I can only purchase the foam if I'm a licensed stylist. That's why I've been getting an error msg on their website. UGH!

luckiestdestiny, Have you sampled either DE or Arosci yet?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 26, 2012)

yodie said:


> Just spoke with someone at Arosci. I can only purchase the foam if I'm a licensed stylist. That's why I've been getting an error msg on their website. UGH!
> 
> @luckiestdestiny, Have you sampled either DE or Arosci yet?


 
Nope. But if I do any of them it will be either DE or Arosci.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jun 26, 2012)

Yodie I think Kurlee sampled Arosci so I'm sure she has a link as to how to get it (or at least I hope so).  Right now I'm just a fly on the wall...albeit a very interested one...I always move slowly with things like this because stuff that works perfectly on others can sometimes be disastrous for me (perhaps because of thyroid disease [which occasionally likes to go hypo even with my med and I have to re adjust which also pulls a doozy on my hair], coupled with anemia...so my hair is already super dry and brittle...and I have to work hard to overcome those in order to maintain and continue to gain length. Correction...its dry and brittle without the extra conditioning stuff I do to overcome it.  I just got to hip but cut back two inches because I'm obsessed with the way ends look. I mean...my relatives were like they're _fine_ but I was like  whatever! I want that beautiful blunt look (and I think I still have an inch to do that even despite that! I must admit I'm a cutting freak and need to put the scissors down I've probably cut off half my progress in the past year alone without reason, just because I want it to look a certain way). So I'm always super cautious and diligent with my hair because of the issues I have to overcome. So while I root for those who try this, I will continue to research and then perhaps do a test on just my bangs...see how that goes...and then decide whether to do the rest depending ont he results.


----------



## naheda72 (Jun 30, 2012)

I went to get the keratin blowout express this past thursday and my stylist informed me that she now offers the DE elongation system.  She was going to use me as her first client, but she said it was way more expensive than the keratin blowout express.  The Kerating Blowout cost me $150.00 due to my length, but she said it may cost $350 for me to get the DE system, so I think I am going to pass.  I wear hijab, so it doesn't really make sense for someone like me to spend that kind of money on my hair.  My hair was very straight with the keratin Blowout express and I washed it today and it has definately reduced my tangles and frizz.  I am 4a/b, but my hair looks like 4a now and my hair, although shruken, hangs longer and is more defined.  I like it, but not sure if I plan to get this done often.  My hair was cut back from waist to barely MBL, so I am wondering if this will be good for helping me with retention.  Any of you ladies that have used one of these products, whether keratin or an alternative, has this helped with retention?


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 1, 2012)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Y*odie I think Kurlee sampled Arosci so I'm sure she has a link as to how to get it (or at least I hope so*).  Right now I'm just a fly on the wall...albeit a very interested one...I always move slowly with things like this because stuff that works perfectly on others can sometimes be disastrous for me (perhaps because of thyroid disease [which occasionally likes to go hypo even with my med and I have to re adjust which also pulls a doozy on my hair], coupled with anemia...so my hair is already super dry and brittle...and I have to work hard to overcome those in order to maintain and continue to gain length. Correction...its dry and brittle without the extra conditioning stuff I do to overcome it.  I just got to hip but cut back two inches because I'm obsessed with the way ends look. I mean...my relatives were like they're _fine_ but I was like  whatever! I want that beautiful blunt look (and I think I still have an inch to do that even despite that! I must admit I'm a cutting freak and need to put the scissors down I've probably cut off half my progress in the past year alone without reason, just because I want it to look a certain way). So I'm always super cautious and diligent with my hair because of the issues I have to overcome. So while I root for those who try this, I will continue to research and then perhaps do a test on just my bangs...see how that goes...and then decide whether to do the rest depending ont he results.


I just bought it from the website


----------



## JazziLady! (Jul 1, 2012)

I was able to purchase DE sample from the website arosci.net with no problems.


----------



## yodie (Jul 1, 2012)

JazziLady! did you purchase the serum or the foam? 
Not sure why I had a problem purchasing.


----------



## JazziLady! (Jul 1, 2012)

yodie said:
			
		

> JazziLady! did you purchase the serum or the foam?
> Not sure why I had a problem purchasing.


I purchased the foam


----------



## yodie (Jul 1, 2012)

^^^ Thank you. Now I get it. I was attempting to order from arosci.com and not arosci.net


----------



## Peppermynt (Jul 3, 2012)

Just a quick report back on the Naked Assuage. 

I did the back portion of my hair (totaling about 1 inch from the nape upwards) on Sat. No odd smells from the product, fairly straightforward process, although I only used the ceramic iron for 1-2 passes. I liked the results. It's hard to tell the dif betw that section and the rest of my hair because right after I shampooed, blow dried and flat ironed (which I do weekly) my hair always pretty much looks as if its relaxed. But I could tell during the rinse out that the very back portion was softer and the curls were looser. 

I'm wishing I had done my whole head and seriously considering doing the rest tomorrow since it's a holiday ... Esp since my real challenging area is the gray hairs (that are now dyed dark brown) that are in the crown part of my head. The texture of those sections is completely different/a lot more wiry than the non-grays  and I could use some loosening of the texture of those hair strands.

So on the whole I liked the products and will continue to use them based on my initial results.

I look forward to hearing about the results from DE elongation mousse from those who are planning on buying the DE product.


----------



## JazziLady! (Jul 7, 2012)

Peppermynt said:
			
		

> Just a quick report back on the Naked Assuage.
> 
> I did the back portion of my hair (totaling about 1 inch from the nape upwards) on Sat. No odd smells from the product, fairly straightforward process, although I only used the ceramic iron for 1-2 passes. I liked the results. It's hard to tell the dif betw that section and the rest of my hair because right after I shampooed, blow dried and flat ironed (which I do weekly) my hair always pretty much looks as if its relaxed. But I could tell during the rinse out that the very back portion was softer and the curls were looser.
> 
> ...



Is this a foam or serum?


----------



## Peppermynt (Jul 7, 2012)

JazziLady! said:


> Is this a foam or serum?



Foam. 

10 char


----------



## Kurlee (Jul 7, 2012)

Peppermynt said:


> Just a quick report back on the Naked Assuage.
> 
> I did the back portion of my hair (totaling about 1 inch from the nape upwards) on Sat. No odd smells from the product, fairly straightforward process, although I only used the ceramic iron for 1-2 passes. I liked the results. It's hard to tell the dif betw that section and the rest of my hair because right after I shampooed, blow dried and flat ironed (which I do weekly) my hair always pretty much looks as if its relaxed. But I could tell during the rinse out that the very back portion was softer and the curls were looser.
> 
> ...


Were there any fumes? Did it lift your hair colour?


----------



## Peppermynt (Jul 7, 2012)

Kurlee said:


> Were there any fumes? Did it lift your hair colour?



No fumes, hair color looks the same.  I'm at the beach this week so I will see how it performs once I get it wet in the surf. 

I liked and will probably do the rest mid-month (I didn't finish it on July 4th as I thought I might.) So far so good though.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jul 12, 2012)

Atlanta ladies Arosci is doing a free class at the Bronner Bros show this Aug. Here's the link to the class listing. Also tickets for the show are half priced until July 15th. 

Design Essentials also has a free class on their Strenthening Therapy Systems on Sunday and Monday. I will be a hair model on one of those days.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^ur hooked?

My DE is wearing off, will reply in winter during vacation.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Jul 13, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> ^^^ur hooked?
> 
> My DE is wearing off, will reply in winter during vacation.



Damaged but not out Nah, I wouldn't say that I was hooked because this will probably be my last time getting it for a while. I like how easy it makes my detangling but I miss the extra volume.  

Mine is wearing off too but it still doesn't hold a twist out as long as it used to.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Jul 13, 2012)

yea my hair feels flat too, but like u said the ease of detangling is very seductive. Blown out twist outs and braid outs don't get as fluffy.
 I probably combed my hair 5 times since June. 2/3 times jus cuz i was bored.


----------



## JazziLady! (Jul 17, 2012)

Would you guys trust doing a cysteine treatment on a 4 year old?   My DD has thick and resistant 4a/b hair that could use some taming.


----------



## yodie (Jul 27, 2012)

JazziLady! Did you try the treatment on your 4 year old? Looks like no one responded. Did you ask one of the customer service reps at Arosci or DE? 

I used the Arosci Foam on my bangs about two weeks ago. I'm wearing a half wig, so this is the only part that's exposed. It's still early, but so far, so good. My hair seemed a teeny bit dryer, but I'm sure that wouldn't be a problem if I DC'd weekly. So far, my bangs seem stronger, I still have some kink/curl in my bang, minus all the frizz, detangles and dries a little straighter. So far I really like it and would love to have this done a few months down the line. I'd like to be able to wash, DC, do flat twists and dry underneath a hooded dryer. If this worked for my hair, it would save me a lot of heat, time, and money. 

Anyone else try either DE or Arosci?

luckiestdestiny I loved the Silk Elements and Argan Oil as a DC.


----------



## JazziLady! (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm going to do the arosci on myself first and then may decide to test a section on my daughters hair.


----------



## lettieg27 (Aug 2, 2012)

bump JazziLady! did the treatment work well for you?


----------



## JazziLady! (Aug 2, 2012)

lettieg27 said:
			
		

> bump JazziLady! did the treatment work well for you?



I hope to try it on myself in the next couple of weeks


----------



## malibu4590 (Aug 5, 2012)

I finally tried the Chi Enviro Smoothing Treatment that I have been holding on to for the last 6 months or so.

It took a really long time and I'm hoping all of my hard work will pay off in the end.

I applied it on Friday evening and let it "cure" for more than 24 hour recommendation. I just finished washing it out, conditioning, and flat-ironing my hair about an hour ago.

Here are a few pics of the process:

My hair with the treatment flat-ironed in. I trimmed about an 1 to an 1 1/2 to even up my horrible ends:






My hair after I washed it out. My texture didn't change much at all. I'm still very much so 4a however my hair felt a bit silkier:





My hair after blow drying using the tension method:





My hair after I flat-ironing and trimming another 1 inch off to smooth out my ends:





I wanted to try this treatment because I'm having a destination wedding in Jamaica in October. I wanted my hair to be an non-issue during our trip. So hopefully this treatment will live up to its claims because I really want to have hair that doesn't frizz up at the slightest hint of moisture in the air.

I hope this helps someone who is interested in trying this treatment.

OT: After comparing my progress in my Fotki, I realized I have trimmed 6 inches of hair off in the last year. My ends have been horrible even though I'm in a protective style all of the time. I have completely been slacking on moisturizing my ends on a daily basis and they have suffered tremendously. I'm going to make sure to keep up with M&S from now on.


----------



## Napp (Aug 8, 2012)

bumping. any updates? I plan on trying the Naked Assuage or the Pravana Smoothout.

Kurlee, JazziLady!,Dove56 how was the arscosi?


----------



## Peppermynt (Aug 8, 2012)

Napp said:


> bumping. any updates? I plan on trying the Naked Assuage or the Pravana Smoothout.



Napp, I just replied to your PM. Reposting here for everyone else:



			
				Napp said:
			
		

> Hi i was wondering if you tried this system and what were you results. do you have any pictures?



I tried Naked Assuage... The results look very close to how my hair looks usually  when I blow dry and flat iron it - my signature pic shows my hair ... 

The main difference I see (now that I've had it in for a month or so) is  that once it's blow dried and curled (with a flat iron) it is a little  harder to stay curled. And I only did 2 passes when I applied the  assuage instead of the 5-6 they recommend. I do notice that when wet the  curls look more defined. I have not yet worn my hair curly (WNG) but  will next week.

My hair is 4a/3c, highly porous, low density. I will do the treatment  again once it wears off (I have a patch of gray hair in the back that is dyed dk brown that is  more wiry than the rest of my head, and the assuage helps even out the  texture overall) but I will stay with 1-2 passes of the hot flatiron as I  don't want stick straight hair.

Hope that helps.  (I am traveling all week in Dallas, so I have no pics of my hair on my work PC but my signature pic is only ~2 weeks old.)


----------



## lettieg27 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey ladies I got the arcosi treatment and will be trying it tonight. ill let you know the results.


----------



## Napp (Aug 10, 2012)

here is another new product i found that claims to temporarily straighten with a "thermal complex"

http://www.goinnatural.com/styleguide.html

http://www.goinnatural.com/shop.html

it is very affordable @ $30 for 4oz. the results seem a bit drastic though. i will try it out if the Naked Assuage doesnt work out.

here are the ingredients
Ingredients: Deionized water, oxoacetimide carbocystene, oxoacetimideamino acid, glycerin, knojoc manan & polyquaternium 37, aloe extract, garacilaria extract, honey, marigold extract, papaya extract, kiwi extract, sweet almond extract, polysorbate 20, fragrance, imidizolidinyl urea.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey there. I have a good friend that's a stylist. I can ask him to price the DE at stylist's cost if y'all would like. I'm on the fence. Don't know if I want to try it or the QOD Organiq. May try them both & see which one I like best.


----------



## Uniqzoe (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi ladies, I'm back with a little more information about DE's STS.  When I got the treatment in May, it was still relatively new and the educator's were really just getting used to it themselves (it was released in Jan).  Here are a few new things I found out.

adele10 at one point you asked me if it could be used with a blow dryer only, skipping the flat iron. Initially, I was told no. This time however they stated it depends on the curl pattern and what the client would like to achieve.  For example my texture is looser in the front, this time they did the full process on the back and only blow dried the front after applying the product.  It's been a week since I got the treatment and I can already tell you that I like it soooo much better this way because my hair is still "big" with twist outs whereas before I felt like me twistouts were kinda limp.

Someone asked about using it on a child earlier.  My stylist said that would only recommend it on a child that can complete the process, because it is rather long with the washing, applying, blow dry, flat iron, wash, style....

I have added some pics the show of me and the other model.  As you will see I colored my hair recently. Below is a description of the pics, hopefully they post in the same order.


1. Stylist applying the product to the front section of my hair (they completed the back the previous day)

2. My blow dried hair, it actually looks as though it was lightly flat ironed but that was from the blow dryer alone...loves it.

3. The other model, straight back hair without product in the front.

4. Her finished product.

5. The two of us with the stylist. (They decided to do a wash & go on me even though I begged them not to but it didn't turn out bad)


----------



## Napp (Aug 15, 2012)

i tried the naked assuage. im a bit disappointed so far. the product claimed it would prevent reversion but my roots poofed up while i was flat ironing! the roots feel really textured in the back. im going to be really upset if i bought this expensive product and it doesnt do much

i wet a small section by my ear to see how it looked and the curl seemed looser and straightened very easily with tension alone. hopefully that is a positive sign!


----------



## JazziLady! (Aug 18, 2012)

I tried the Arosci in my hair at 6 weeks post texlax. It made my hair more manageable and stronger. I love the way you apply the foam on wet hair after a conditioning shampoo as oppossed to requiring you to blow dry your hair after stripping it with a chelating shampoo before applying. I also tried it on my daughters hair. The application process wasn't bad. Her hair is a lot softer and seems stronger - however her puffs do   not have the same definition/hold/shine that they did before.  That is surprising.  I knew curls would be looser but they are now kinda limp and dull looking (Afro like).  I will likely do it on myself again, not sure about my DD. We'll see.


----------



## Napp (Aug 23, 2012)

So here is a review now that i have washed it out.

The NA was very easy to apply and even made my hair feel silky when it was applied. once blowdried at flat ironed though it felt a little bit dry so i added a few drops of serum to my hair. it reverted right as soon as i was done flat ironing. oddly though only the back half of my hair reverted and the front stayed straight.

once i washed it out i notices my hair layed a little bit flatter but i didnt seem much different. it wasnt until i slicked my hair back with gel i could see the difference. the waves look much deeper and my edges are just so tamed! i love it!

overall im satisfied. it does work after all. the results are very mild but it will do for now. i also ordered pravana perfection and i would like do do that when i grow some more hair. until then i will be transitioning with the NA.

i added some before and after pics.  the first 2 are before and the last two are after. i have these pics and more in my fotki. HHG


----------



## JazziLady! (Aug 23, 2012)

Napp said:
			
		

> So here is a review now that i have washed it out.
> 
> The NA was very easy to apply and even made my hair feel silky when it was applied. once blowdried at flat ironed though it felt a little bit dry so i added a few drops of serum to my hair. it reverted right as soon as i was done flat ironing. oddly though only the back half of my hair reverted and the front stayed straight.
> 
> ...



Very pretty hair!  Is NA applied to wet hair?  Where did you purchase?


----------



## Napp (Aug 23, 2012)

JazziLady! said:


> Very pretty hair!  Is NA applied to wet hair?  Where did you purchase?


 thanks! i applied it to damp hair. i ordered from maurice. the link is somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Aug 24, 2012)

So Arosci responded to my query last night. Which I posted in April....

4 months too late but i think they are getting their act together. Updating FB, re-designed site.


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 24, 2012)

Damaged but not out said:


> So Arosci responded to my query last night. Which I posted in April....
> 
> 4 months too late but i think they are getting their act together. Updating FB, re-designed site.



Damaged but not out what'd they say?


----------



## Kurlee (Aug 29, 2012)

more research:

http://www.midwestscc.org/blog2/wp-...ons/Teamworks2012NonFormaldehydeSmoothing.pdf


----------



## sydwrites (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey i was going through this thread and I believe I want to try out the arosci or design essentials dont know which just yet. Anyway I saw this youtube video from a girl in the UK who is transitioning.  She took her camera to the salon so it shows the steps and the results.  She has some more review and after pics on her blog I believe.  http://youtu.be/ezrq8q4-D7Q


----------



## Aviah (Aug 30, 2012)

Caramel Hottie UK said:


> Sounds pretty cool... I wonder if it's like the chi american treatment?
> 
> Man I wish these things were available in the uk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





Kurlee said:


> http://arosci.net/store/page11.html
> 
> *About The NEW Intensive Restructuring System*
> A revolutionary system featuring next generation protein smoothing therapies designed to tame frizz, straighten curly textures, and elongate natural curls with ease. inside out. With the proven AROSCI® Strand-by-Strand Strength™ Complex, AROSCI IRS delivers three levels of protection and strength for up to 12 week of strength, length, resilience and shine.
> ...



Caramel Hottie UK Kurlee

Thanks for that Kurlee, I was just about to suggest Arosci. Its the same brand we use in our salon. It doesn't have any formaldehyde (or any aldehydes for that matter). The results are in my siggy, and there are links to the website in the description box. I like that stuff, but I will say that the curl pattern may not return fully after the treatment. The funny thing is when wet, the hair doesn't look noticeably loosened, but flat irons a treat.


----------



## JazziLady! (Aug 31, 2012)

Aviah said:
			
		

> Caramel Hottie UK Kurlee
> 
> Thanks for that Kurlee, I was just about to suggest Arosci. Its the same brand we use in our salon. It doesn't have any formaldehyde (or any aldehydes for that matter). The results are in my siggy, and there are links to the website in the description box. I like that stuff, but I will say that the curl pattern may not return fully after the treatment. The funny thing is when wet, the hair doesn't look noticeably loosened, but flat irons a treat.



You don't think the curl pattern will return even after months of the product wearing off?


----------



## Napp (Aug 31, 2012)

I did a test section with the pravana perfection and i think i actually have the results i was looking for.so far i prefer it to the NA. Pravana has given me results closest to the actual bkt. i didnt go for it first because i saw people complaining about the hair giving off a metallic smell after the treatment. It just smells like soap to me but then again i only did it on a small section. I wonder if the effects are cumulative like a regular bkt....


----------



## Napp (Sep 6, 2012)

here is another product that seems to be geared toward smoothing and stretching the curl pattern

Nice & Curly Stretch It Straight Smoothing Creme
Product Features
Stretch It Straight
Smoothing Creme
Lengthen - Stretch - Smooth
For Transitioning And Natural Hair Styles

Important Information
Directions
Apply to clean, damp hair. Do not condition. Part hair into four sections. Apply a liberal amount of Stretch It Straight Smoothing Creme to each section, distributing evenly from root to tip.(Should cover hair stands similar to a deep conditioner). Comb through and allow to sit for 15 minutes. Be sure to apply to hair edges. DO NOT RINSE. Blow dry with smoothing creme in the hair. Flat iron in 1/4" sections to seal in the smooth style. Rewash, condition, blow dry and flat iron hair to maximum smooth and high definition shine. 

Product Description
 Stretch It Straight Smoothing Creme is designed to lengthen, stretch and smooth your curls to bring out your fab and your naturally "staright for a while" style. Eriched with Shea Butter, Sweet Almod Oil, and Argan Oil, Stretch It Straight Smoothing Creme softens, tames and defrizzes natural curls, transforming your hair into a smooth, straight, shiny look for as long as you want. When used with heat, Stretch it Straight will give you that "relaxed" look, without all the relaxer drama. And Stretch It Straight Smoothing Creme will nourish and protect transitioning hair, minimizing breakage and maximizing fabulous shine. Don't smooth without it! Stretch It Straight Smoothing Creme.... fabulous served daily.

i dont have a full ingredient list yet but it apparently contains "Glyoxyloyl Keratin Amino Acids "

all i have to say where was this stuff when i was natural?! LOL. i will be trying this out


----------



## yodie (Sep 11, 2012)

Did anyone have success mending split ends with this treatment?


----------



## Napp (Sep 15, 2012)

yodie said:


> Did anyone have success mending split ends with this treatment?



no i dont think so. surprisingly i dont have alot of split ends though even with multiple passes or several occasions.



Napp said:


> I did a test section with the pravana perfection and i think i actually have the results i was looking for.so far i prefer it to the NA. Pravana has given me results closest to the actual bkt. i didnt go for it first because i saw people complaining about the hair giving off a metallic smell after the treatment. It just smells like soap to me but then again i only did it on a small section. I wonder if the effects are cumulative like a regular bkt....



a little update on the pravana. i did some more research and it seems to be more permanent then the others. after 2-3 uses it makes the previously treated hair stay straight actually it may be a nice option for someone to have if they want to chuck relaxing but still have relaxed results but i like the option of the hair reverting after non use and multiple applications. on that front Naked aussage delivers. i will keep the pravana on deck for my edges but i wont be using it on the bulk of my hair.

I also like the Nice & Curly stretch it straight creme. it was a pain to blowdry and flat iron but it really gave me pretty results. at first i said to myself i would never go through the horror of doing it again but it made my hair laydown much more smoothly which i really liked. im still not crazy over the ingredients though.

here is an ingredient list for the SIS:

water(Aqua),shea butter(butryosperum parkii),soybean oil(glycine Soja),sodium polyacrylate(derived from SEA SALT),Ethylhexyl stearate and trideceth 6, kiwi extract(actinidia chinesis),honey,Alma oil(embelica offcinalis), papaya extract(carica), lavender extract( lavandula angustifolia),garacilaria extract(allium sativium) glyoxyloyl carbocyctene, glyoxyloyl keratin amino acids,phenoxyethanol (and) caprylyl glycol, argan oil(arganica spinosa),almond oil(prumus amygdalus),fragrance(parfum)

here are the results

no product





with product(shampoo)


----------



## Dellas (Sep 15, 2012)

I did the Pravana smoothout  and my hair returned back to normal. 

However, I did not used a flatiron so it did not get very straight to begin with. Basically, it barely took. I did notice dryness. Dryness. Did I say dryness. Yes Dryness.
No breakage.


----------



## Dellas (Sep 15, 2012)

Uniqzoe said:


> @adele10 *at one point you asked me if it could be used with a blow dryer only, skipping the flat iron. Initially, I was told no. This time however they stated it depends on the curl pattern and what the client would like to achieve.  For example my texture is looser in the front, this time they did the full process on the back and only blow dried the front after applying the product.*  It's been a week since I got the treatment and I can already tell you that I like it soooo much better this way because my hair is still "big" with twist outs whereas before I felt like me twistouts were kinda limp.



Uniqzoe

So the front they put in the product and blew dry your hair to achieve texturizer like results

and in the back they flat iron and you were able to achieve straight results

Was there any problems with dryness? Did your hair revert? Would you do this again? How long does this last? 

Forgive me if you answered some of these before...I do have brain farts some times.


----------



## serenity34 (Sep 17, 2012)

found a place that doesnt charge an arm and a leg for the design essential strengthening.  they charge 125 so i will see.  thats better then the 350 i have been finding lately.


----------



## chanjune80 (Sep 17, 2012)

serenity34 said:


> found a place that doesnt charge an arm and a leg for the design essential strengthening.  they charge 125 so i will see.  thats better then the 350 i have been finding lately.



My stylist charged me $150 for the Design Essentials Strengthening System.  I love it because I am transitioning and I had gotten to a point that detangling was becoming a serious pain.  I personally would not spend more than $150 for the treatment.


----------



## yodie (Sep 17, 2012)

How is the DE/Arosci treatment working for you ladies?


----------



## serenity34 (Sep 18, 2012)

@chanjune80 how did you like the design essential strengthening system? How long did it last? Im hoping this place does a good job it is in atlanta and everwhere i called was expensive.


----------



## chanjune80 (Sep 18, 2012)

serenity34 said:


> @chanjune80 how did you like the design essential strengthening system? How long did it last? Im hoping this place does a good job it is in atlanta and everwhere i called was expensive.



I really like it.  I am a long term transitioner (I think around 15 months, maybe a little longer).  I was doing really well but in the last 4 months it was taking longer and longer to detangle and style.  My stylist told me about the DE system in April but I was iffy because it was new and I couldn't really find any reviews on it.  I started to get desperate(my hair is really thick)  and I did not want to big chop.  My stylist and I work well together and I trust her opinion regarding my hair so I knew she wouldn't recommend anything that would damage it.  After asking a ton of questions I took the plunge.   I have only had it for 6 weeks, so I am not sure it it will last the entire 12 weeks or longer that is quoted.  I can tell it is wearing off little by little but it is definitely still easy to detangle and style my hair.  I will definitely do it again, but I would not pay more than $150.


----------



## serenity34 (Sep 18, 2012)

chanjune80 said:


> I really like it. I am a long term transitioner (I think around 15 months, maybe a little longer). I was doing really well but in the last 4 months it was taking longer and longer to detangle and style. My stylist told me about the DE system in April but I was iffy because it was new and I couldn't really find any reviews on it. I started to get desperate(my hair is really thick) and I did not want to big chop. My stylist and I work well together and I trust her opinion regarding my hair so I knew she wouldn't recommend anything that would damage it. After asking a ton of questions I took the plunge. I have only had it for 6 weeks, so I am not sure it it will last the entire 12 weeks or longer that is quoted. I can tell it is wearing off little by little but it is definitely still easy to detangle and style my hair. I will definitely do it again, but I would not pay more than $150.


 
Ok thankyou, i think i am going to do it.  do you have to use anything to maintain it?


----------



## Uniqzoe (Sep 18, 2012)

Adel10 said:


> Uniqzoe
> 
> So the front they put in the product and blew dry your hair to achieve texturizer like results
> 
> ...



Adel10, yes they only blew out the front but did the whole process in the back. However, this did not give me the look of a texturizer, it just helped make my texture appear more consistent since the hair in the front is looser than the back. 

Recently, I have had problems with dryness but I think that is moreso because of me coloring my hair. I say this because I did not have issues with dryness the last time I got the treatment on uncolored hair. 

I haven't worn my hair straight since receiving the STS so I don't really have to think of reversion. However, over time the system slowly wears off and detangling is no longer as easy.  My curl pattern only loosens slightly with this treatment so the change is not drastic in the look but helps greatly when detangling and styling. 

It last for approx. 6 washes with sulfate free shampoo.  This was my second time receiving it and I would do it again (but not at a hair show, I'm done with those for a while). I hope that answers your questions.


----------



## sydwrites (Sep 24, 2012)

Are there any more arosci reviews? I like the fact that you can get a smaller sample size vs. buying a whole bottle just in case youre not in love. I did see an English black girl doing a review on youtube that looked good.


----------



## Napp (Sep 24, 2012)

I wonder how the arcosi would compare to the naked assauge. I may try it in the future.

I used the pravana pefection on my texlaxed ends and it straightened them out and made them less tangly. I liked the way it made my hair feel when flat ironed in. It felt velvety. Im too scared to use it on my ng though. There was a very noticable change in my hair unlike the milder treatments i have used up to date.


----------



## orangepeel (Oct 1, 2012)

Napp where did you buy the Stretch It Straight Smoothing Creme?

I'm trying to decide during this or Nunaat. I am looking for something that will last for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Napp (Oct 1, 2012)

orangepeel said:


> @Napp where did you buy the Stretch It Straight Smoothing Creme?
> 
> I'm trying to decide during this or Nunaat. I am looking for something that will last for about 2 weeks.



i bought it at a regular bss. between this and the nunaat ultra keratin touch, i think the nunaat would be better. the Stretch it straight was really awful to blow dry and flat iron in and you cant really wear the hair straight with the treatment in(i did anyway but it was really gross feeling) it feels like sand in your hair.

if you want the treatment to help keep your hair straight id say do the nunaat. if you dont mind washing it out right after treatment go with the SIS creme.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Oct 1, 2012)

..


----------



## orangepeel (Oct 1, 2012)

Napp said:


> i bought it at a regular bss. between this and the nunaat ultra keratin touch, i think the nunaat would be better. the Stretch it straight was really awful to blow dry and flat iron in and you cant really wear the hair straight with the treatment in(i did anyway but it was really gross feeling) it feels like sand in your hair.
> 
> if you want the treatment to help keep your hair straight id say do the nunaat. if you dont mind washing it out right after treatment go with the SIS creme.


So after you apply the cream, blow dry, then flat iron, you are supposed to wash it out. But after that you can style as you wish right? 

I really only need the results to last a week I am going somewhere for a wedding.

Don't supposed you (or anyone else) has a suggestion for a similar product?


----------



## Napp (Oct 2, 2012)

orangepeel said:


> So after you apply the cream, blow dry, then flat iron, you are supposed to wash it out. But after that you can style as you wish right?
> 
> I really only need the results to last a week I am going somewhere for a wedding.
> 
> Don't supposed you (or anyone else) has a suggestion for a similar product?



yeah you wash it out and you can either wear it curly or straighten it again.


hmm if you need your flat ironing to last a week i dont think you need a bkt ot bkt like product. maybe something like sabino moisture block would help. i think maybe you should check the naturals that straighten thread.


----------



## Dellas (Oct 13, 2012)

http://www.kerapure.com/

Has anyone saw this?


----------



## WyrdWay (Oct 13, 2012)

Adel10 said:


> http://www.kerapure.com/
> 
> Has anyone saw this?



Looks neat. But I can't even find any reviews on youtube other than for videos from the company..... at least on my phone.


----------



## orangepeel (Oct 16, 2012)

Based on my needs I bought the renpure 14 day treatment. I am going to use it tonight. I have a question though: after I use it the first time and wait 24 hours to wash can I use a regular heat protectant when I want straighten a few days later?


----------



## BotanyGrl (Oct 31, 2012)

I just had the treatment made by Naked at the salon on Saturday. No fumes, but it did take around 4 hours start to finish. It was totally worth it IMO.

The process was shampoo, detangle in small sections with some type of conditioning treatment being ran thru from roots to ends, then a deep condition. Next, some type of mousse was applied in very small sections and detangled again in small sections. 

Then my hair was blow dried in very small sections on high heat and flatironed. Another shampoo. Then blowdried lightly and flatironed again. Also received a cut.

My hair came out feeling like silk. The shine was amazing and it was worth every minute in the salon. My stylist stated it lasted 12 weeks and I received an introductory special of $125 (normally $200). After my hair was shampooed for the last time I noticed my curls were much looser, defined, and were very easy to detangle.  I'm fully natural... length is BSL after my cut. My detangling sessions are what prompted me to get the treatment. I don't have time to style my hair and I don't care what anyone says natural hair is hard work. Wearing my hair in simple styles (fros and pony) cause ssk galore. I'm over it for the next few months.

Anyway, my hair type is 4a/3c and I've been in and out of the rain all weekend due to the storm. My has not frizzed or reverted at all.

I will keep you ladies updated on if it lasts for 12 weeks and will probably post pictures later. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Napp (Nov 17, 2012)

bumping. i want to try something new for black Friday. pravana gives to much of a permanent effect for me. and the naked does not last very long in my hair but i feel the safest using it. im looking for something in the middle. QOD has this BKT line that looks interesting. it comes in blonde,regular and turbe. i was thinking of buying a bottle and seeing how it worked out. you can also get a 4 pack of 4 oz each(16 oz together) for a little over a hundred bucks and one bottle is around $40.

here is a picture of the turbe kit







i was also looking into the QOD kerapremium liss


----------



## Napp (Nov 20, 2012)

for anyone who is interested i found a few new formulas

kerapremium platinum
Keratherapy Advanced Renewal Smooth - Step 2
Keratherapy Natural Renewal MAXX Keratin
GLOSS Moderne Gloss Lisse Smoothing Gloss
GLOSS Moderne Gloss Extreme Smoothing Gloss
Bio-Ionic Agave Healing Oil Smoothing Treatment
Rejuvenol glycoliss


----------



## yodie (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone have any idea how Naked compares to Arosci or Design Essentials?


----------



## Napp (Nov 20, 2012)

yodie said:


> Anyone have any idea how Naked compares to Arosci or Design Essentials?



I wonder how they would compare to each other too. Im ready to move on to something stronger and wouldnt mind selling the rest of mine.


----------



## yodie (Nov 21, 2012)

Napp do you think the Arosci and DE treatments are stronger than what you used? How so?


----------



## Napp (Nov 21, 2012)

yodie said:


> Napp do you think the Arosci and DE treatments are stronger than what you used? How so?



I think the DE might be a bit stronger than the naked but the arosci might be the same or weaker. Either way, the formulas im currently looking at are either in a liquid or cream solution. These seem to work better than the foams.im also looking for a more economical formula


----------



## yodie (Nov 21, 2012)

I've called Arosci several times to see if there was a local stylist that performed the service. No reply. That made me not want to use their product. I just need something that will allow me to blow dry and maintain straight results without flat ironing. My hair swells up after I blow dry. I was hoping this treatment would help me eliminate flat ironing.

Any fine haired ladies use the DE treatment?


----------



## Napp (Nov 21, 2012)

yodie said:


> I've called Arosci several times to see if there was a local stylist that performed the service. No reply. That made me not want to use their product. I just need something that will allow me to blow dry and maintain straight results without flat ironing. My hair swells up after I blow dry. I was hoping this treatment would help me eliminate flat ironing.
> 
> Any fine haired ladies use the DE treatment?



Wow thats horrible customer service

yodie are you looking for a treatment where you only have to blowdry and flat iron once and then maintain with blowdrying or one that you only have to blowdry and the hair stays straight?


----------



## yodie (Nov 21, 2012)

Napp, yes, that's what I want to do.


----------



## Napp (Nov 21, 2012)

yodie said:


> @Napp, yes, that's what I want to do.



@yodie i am confused. which one?

only have to blowdry and flat iron once and then maintain with blowdrying

*or*

only have to blowdry and the hair stays straight?     

also what hair type are you and are you natural or relaxed? I will keep my eye out for you


----------



## yodie (Nov 21, 2012)

Napp sorry for the confusion. 

I want to get a treatment that will allow me to blow dry my hair straight enough to style each time thereafter without it frizzing/blowing up. So, I want to be able to wash, blow dry and style minus the frizz and swelling. I want to eliminate the flat iron. 

I'm natural, fine strands, 4a/b. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Napp (Nov 21, 2012)

yodie said:


> @Napp sorry for the confusion.
> 
> I want to get a treatment that will allow me to blow dry my hair straight enough to style each time thereafter without it frizzing/blowing up. So, I want to be able to wash, blow dry and style minus the frizz and swelling. I want to eliminate the flat iron.
> 
> ...



so to get that kind of result would you mind flat ironing every now and then or do you not want to flat iron at all?


----------



## yodie (Nov 21, 2012)

Napp 
Flat ironing every now and then as in every 3 months would be fine. I'm just trying to give my hair a rest. I was hoping the treatment would allow me to blow dry straight enough so that I could either wear a twist out or pop in a hot curler without my hair reverting.


----------



## Napp (Dec 7, 2012)

If anyone is interested I am selling my naked assuage and pravana products


----------



## carolb21 (Jan 12, 2013)

How are the people using Design Essential doing?  I was thinking about trying this but there doesn't seem to be a lot of info......


----------



## Dellas (Jan 12, 2013)

Napp said:


> If anyone is interested I am selling my naked assuage and pravana products



Forget pravana was very drying to me and someone else said it made their hair permanently straight


----------



## LisaMar (Jan 13, 2013)

Bumping...


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 13, 2013)

I need to find a salon in New Orleans to get this design essential therapy done.


----------



## yodie (Feb 13, 2013)

I've had the DE treatment for 5 wks now and I LOVE it!! (went to a stylist).
What a blessing. I'm one of those people that can't wear relaxers and all the heat, heat, heat destroys my hair. 

My hair is so easy to maintain and do on my own now. It never frizzes (I work out) and I never even have to use the flat iron anymore. The shine and moisture retention are awesome.

So far it's a WIN WIN and I don't want to be without it.

I previously used the Arosci treatment on one half of my head. I applied it myself. The DE treatment seems a little stronger, but not in a harsh way. I prefer the DE treatment (for transitioning straight styles) over Arosci.


----------



## Dove56 (Feb 13, 2013)

yodie said:


> I've had the DE treatment for 5 wks now and I LOVE it!! What a blessing. I'm one of those people that can't wear relaxers and all the heat, heat, heat destroys my hair.
> 
> My hair is so easy to maintain and do on my own now. It never frizzes (I work out) and I never even have to use the flat iron anymore. The shine and moisture retention are awesome.
> 
> ...



yodie, 

I'm glad you love it! Are you natural? If so has this altered your curl pattern at all?


----------



## yodie (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm a natural that prefers to wear straight styles for the look and health of my hair (healthier ends). DE didn't alter my curl pattern at all. My hair still has shrinkage after I wash. I usually have tons of shrinkage - UGH! My shrinkage is a little less than normal with this treatment, but it's nothing like a relaxer. My hair blow dries straighter than normal. It's so much easier now.


----------



## Dove56 (Feb 13, 2013)

yodie said:


> I'm a natural that prefers to wear straight styles for the look and health of my hair (healthier ends). DE didn't alter my curl pattern at all. My hair still has shrinkage after I wash. I usually have tons of shrinkage - UGH! My shrinkage is a little less than normal with this treatment, but it's nothing like a relaxer. My hair blow dries straighter than normal. It's so much easier now.



I am glad to hear that it didn't alter your curl pattern! I haven't done a treatment since late July or August; I am leaving my hair alone for awhile but I don't want anything that will mess up the natural curl pattern!


----------



## Dellas (Feb 13, 2013)

yodie said:


> I've had the DE treatment for 5 wks now and I LOVE it!! What a blessing. I'm one of those people that can't wear relaxers and all the heat, heat, heat destroys my hair.
> 
> My hair is so easy to maintain and do on my own now. It never frizzes (I work out) and I never even have to use the flat iron anymore. The shine and moisture retention are awesome.
> 
> ...



Is it better than chi enviro
I have an unopened bottle that I might sale


----------



## yodie (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm not familiar with chi enviro. I wanted to go with one of the more recognized brands.


----------



## yodie (Feb 13, 2013)

I did quite a bit of research before getting this treatment. My hair is very fragile, fine, and stubborn. One wrong product, technique, or a bit of slacking off and here comes a setback. UGH! All that to say - make your own informed decision. 

I asked many trusted stylists their opinions about the treatment, if it was a yay or nay for my hair type, etc. Most of them told me not to get it, etc. only because they didn't know about the product rather than look it up and make an informed decision. Had I listened to them, I would've still been getting frizzy hair just from walking up a couple flights of stairs. Yes, it was that severe. 

Just sharing. 
Nothing negative to report right now. I will if anything negative happens. 

One more thing. I primarily use the DE shampoo and condish that come with the product. Well, I wanted to try my AO Honeysuckle Rose condish. Bad idea. Seems to have made some of the treatment wear off a little. I'll stick to DE shampoo and conditioners for my hair. 

Stylist also told me that there is a spray that prolongs this treatment. Nice!!


----------



## Napp (Feb 13, 2013)

Adel10 said:


> Forget pravana was very drying to me and someone else said it made their hair permanently straight




i didnt find it drying at all. it did loosen my curl a little bit too much though. thankfully it only loosened a small section.


----------



## sydwrites (Feb 14, 2013)

Anybody know of where to get the Design Essentials in the DC Metro area or better yet where to purchase online. I didnt get it from Paynes when the link was up and now I dont see it on the site anymore


----------



## serenity34 (Feb 16, 2013)

Im glad to here the good reviews about design essential getting my hair flat ironed to see if it thickend up since my weave disaster.  if it is thick enough thinking about getting it. Anyone know someone in atlanta doing it that won't cost and arm and a leg


----------



## serenity34 (Mar 5, 2013)

yodie said:


> I'm not familiar with chi enviro. I wanted to go with one of the more recognized brands.


Are you still liking the design essential treatment


----------



## yodie (Mar 6, 2013)

serenity34, I don't like it. I LOVE it!!!


----------



## serenity34 (Mar 28, 2013)

yodie, is it still going strong.  What products do you use to maintain the style to keep it straight?  thinking of getting it in the end of may


----------



## Napp (Mar 29, 2013)

I plan on trying the arosci when it gets a bit warmer


----------



## yodie (Mar 29, 2013)

serenity34 said:


> yodie, is it still going strong.  What products do you use to maintain the style to keep it straight?  thinking of getting it in the end of may



I LOVEEEEE the DE treatment. My hair doesn't break as much with it, it doesn't frizz, very easy to blow dry (if the treatment hasn't worn off). I feel like this treatment is a godsend for people like myself that didn't want uber natural hair and couldn't wear relaxers. 

I really don't do much to maintain my straight look because I wear my hair up more than anything. I wash with either the DE sulfate free shampoo or CON's Argan oil Shampoo. Deep conditioners have been a little more challenging. Stylist uses DE Express condish, which doesn't do much in my opinion. I tried Aubrey Organics HSR and it seemed to remove some of the product because my hair felt very different afterwards. 

So, I've been steaming with oils, essential oils and DE Express condish. 

Other than that I pin curl my hair at night if I'm wearing it straight and that's it. 

I LOVVEEE this treatment and won't be without it.


----------



## serenity34 (Mar 29, 2013)

yodie, okay thanks going to try it in may if i can find a reasonable stylist you have me sold


----------



## Channy31 (Apr 22, 2013)

Anyone tried Kerastraight?


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 22, 2013)

Thx ladies!  You have been a wealth of info. I am deciding between the De and arosci, I am leaning toward DE.


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 25, 2013)

Decided on the DE treatment... getting it done tomorrow. Will report back.


----------



## Channy31 (Apr 25, 2013)

Does this mean no one has tried Kerastriaght?
Anyone know if you can get the DE treatment in the UK


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 25, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Does this mean no one has tried Kerastriaght?
> Anyone know if you can get the DE treatment in the UK



Yes, it is available there. I think there's a salon mention somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Channy31 (Apr 25, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Yes, it is available there. I think there's a salon mention somewhere in this thread.



OMG this now excites me so much!


----------



## Channy31 (Apr 26, 2013)

Found a salon in the UK that dos it SO happy!
Rang this number: 020865052222 and they told me about a salon in south London, which is about an hour from me and I'm now SO tempted. Im going to ring and ask for prices because my hair is pretty long and dense tomorrow, anyone know general prices?

When I rang that number though they were pretty confused as if no one had eve rang before haha.


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 26, 2013)

Got it done!
my hair is bouncy and shiny, and straight.  It took 2.5 hours, but that was because she curled it too... I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## Napp (Apr 27, 2013)

BrownBetty  where da pics at!


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 27, 2013)

If I can get some decent ones I will post it.


----------



## Channy31 (Apr 27, 2013)

BrownBetty said:


> If I can get some decent ones I will post it.



Excited for pictures!



Rang up a salon in England and it going to cost me £150 including the shampoo and the conditioner? Not sure if i've heard that wrong or not but thats a great deal! Also she was pretty nice,  she had a London accent which made me laugh haha. 
It doesn't change price depending on hair length, yay. I'll possibly be grazing waist length very very soon so thats good!
Really excited may get it done, may get it around my birthday (May 31st). I then have a wedding in early July in Croatia so hopefully it would last and will be good because of the humidity out there. 
She said I can swim in chlorine or the sea but it will possibly ruin its effectiveness but thats good to know that the chlorine wont melt my hair off or something.


----------



## Channy31 (May 5, 2013)

BrownBetty said:


> If I can get some decent ones I will post it.



Pics? Updates?





So the salon who I'm planning on getting DE at also does Arosci. Really can't decide?


----------



## yodie (May 9, 2013)

I'm still loving this treatment. I still get some frizz now and then, but it's nothing like before the treatment. 

My hair is healthier with it and I retain length a bit better. 

WIN-WIN in my book.


----------



## Channy31 (May 9, 2013)

yodie said:


> I'm still loving this treatment. I still get some frizz now and then, but it's nothing like before the treatment.
> 
> My hair is healthier with it and I retain length a bit better.
> 
> WIN-WIN in my book.



Do you have any more photos? None of the photos on this thread seem to work for me


----------



## Channy31 (May 23, 2013)

How did you prepare for this treatment? Do any thing special the night before?


----------



## Everything Zen (May 23, 2013)

Are there any ladies that have had experience with BKT salons in Chicagoland? I have been looking at these products for years and have been natural for 2 years now and really want to get a good trim and styling from someone that we trust. Thanks in advance.


----------



## yodie (May 23, 2013)

I'm getting the treatment again in two weeks. I'll try to remember to take pics. I don't do anything the night before to prepare before the treatment. No burning like a relaxer. Very easy process.


----------



## Channy31 (May 24, 2013)

Got mine done love love love love it

Pics to follow soon with a full review on my blog


----------



## yodie (May 24, 2013)

MixedGirl, congrats. Which treatment did you get? Very easy, right?


----------



## Channy31 (May 24, 2013)

yodie said:


> MixedGirl, congrats. Which treatment did you get? Very easy, right?



I got the transitting mouse and it was easy but took me five hours, and the salon is over an hour away haha!


----------



## Aberdonian (May 24, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Got mine done love love love love it
> 
> Pics to follow soon with a full review on my blog


 
I cant wait to see it! I think we have the same texture and I really wanna try a keratin type treatment aswell!


----------



## Channy31 (May 25, 2013)

Results and full process up on my blog. 

Here is a pic.
Note: Stylist said due to my lack of hair care e.g. havent deep conditioned for probably 6 weeks and my hair has been pretty dry and not good (hair became an after thought due to exams) the results arnt as good as they could be and as I condtioner the results should get better and the results should be better next time round due to stronger hair in the first place.


----------



## Dove56 (May 25, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Results and full process up on my blog.
> 
> Here is a pic.
> Note: Stylist said due to my lack of hair care e.g. havent deep conditioned for probably 6 weeks and my hair has been pretty dry and not good (hair became an after thought due to exams) the results arnt as good as they could be and as I condtioner the results should get better and the results should be better next time round due to stronger hair in the first place.



Beautiful results!


----------



## Channy31 (May 25, 2013)

Dove56 said:


> Beautiful results!



Thank you!


----------



## yodie (May 25, 2013)

MixedGirl, thanks for sharing your pics. Your hair looks just fine to me and it'll continue to get better with time. 

For the ladies with the DE/other treatment(s), do you let the treatment completely wear off before you reapply? I like the strength that it gives my hair, so I try not to let it wear off too much. I re-apply every 8 wks. The treatment is supposed to last up to 12 weeks.


----------



## yodie (May 25, 2013)

This is my version of a relaxer. I don't EVER plan to be without the DE treatment. My hair is overall much better. I even retain better. I used to pray for something that would minimize the frizz/kink and not break my hair off. God answers prayers!!


----------



## Channy31 (May 26, 2013)

yodie said:


> MixedGirl, thanks for sharing your pics. Your hair looks just fine to me and it'll continue to get better with time.
> 
> For the ladies with the DE/other treatment(s), do you let the treatment completely wear off before you reapply? I like the strength that it gives my hair, so I try not to let it wear off too much. I re-apply every 8 wks. The treatment is supposed to last up to 12 weeks.



Yes I love it,
I will most likely get it again.I plan to let it wear off doubt i'll get it again till around September. The price is a bit much considering im a student haha!


----------



## cherishlove (May 26, 2013)

Please let me know how it is once you wash it a.  Does it make your hair feel like a relaxer?


----------



## Channy31 (May 26, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Please let me know how it is once you wash it a.  Does it make your hair feel like a relaxer?



I will have updates on my blog in detail and i'll do my best to remember to put it on here.

Do you mean does it feel like a relaxer now?
If so, no, because my hair feels healthy, silk, smooth and soft. My hair didn't feel like that with a relaxer.


----------



## Shelew (Jun 8, 2013)

I have been getting the DE silkening spray for last three weeks and I love it!!! I have never been so satisfied with my hair. Love the movement and silkiness. I am relaxed at ten weeks. I may just transition using the DE transitioning mousse. I tried to transition last year unsuccessfully on my own. If the transition mousse is any thing like the silkening spray I should be good to go!


----------



## Napp (Jun 9, 2013)

Shelew does the silkening spray prevent reversion in the summer?


----------



## Napp (Jun 9, 2013)

Also if anyone is interested I am currently learning about a new type of bkt called "keratin shock" treatments. these do not straighten hair but are moreso for reducing volume. they do not contain any special active ingredient or so they say. i will continue my investigation.


----------



## Channy31 (Jun 14, 2013)

yodie said:


> MixedGirl, thanks for sharing your pics. Your hair looks just fine to me and it'll continue to get better with time.
> 
> For the ladies with the DE/other treatment(s), do you let the treatment completely wear off before you reapply? I like the strength that it gives my hair, so I try not to let it wear off too much. I re-apply every 8 wks. The treatment is supposed to last up to 12 weeks.



Deleted


----------



## chanjune80 (Jun 21, 2013)

I just got the DE treatment for the 3rd time last week. I also cut off the remainder of my relaxed ends. Below are pics of my hair 3 days after I got it done.


----------



## disgtgyal (Jun 22, 2013)

chanjune80 said:


> I just got the DE treatment for the 3rd time last week. I also cut off the remainder of my relaxed ends. Below are pics of my hair 3 days after I got it done.



Very pretty


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 22, 2013)

chanjune80 said:


> I just got the DE treatment for the 3rd time last week. I also cut off the remainder of my relaxed ends. Below are pics of my hair 3 days after I got it done.



chanjune80

Your hair looks great! What is your styling regimen with the DE system? Do you rollerset or flatiron your hair? Also what products do you use? Sorry for all the questions, I am new to this treatment.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 27, 2013)

Found another possible site to order DE strengthening system:

http://www.hairiambykatina.com/design-essentials-products.html


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 28, 2013)

Deleted post


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 28, 2013)

Deleted post


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 3, 2013)

DE on sale at Luxe beauty supply, 15% off. I just ordered mine for $142 with free shipping.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 22, 2013)

I just did the Arosci IRS and I am PSYCHED! I wanted to be able to wear stretched braid-outs without them frizzing to oblivion so I took the plunge with the foam. I didn't think the serum would be strong enough since I live in Houston.
I was afraid it wouldn't work after I read about someone's negative experience with it in Houston (I think it was Kurlee?) but I'm super happy to report that my hair barely swelled at all when I went outside. My straightened hair was usually damn near an afro within 10-15 minutes of leaving the house (everywhere - regardless of temperature or humidity), but my hair still looks great! It's very soft, smooth, and has a great sheen. 
If this continues to works out as well as I think it will, it will definitely be an HG for me!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey Ladies. I'm going for it before September. Wanted to know if Design Essentials will work with Henna because it is something else I want to try this summer.  I want to strengthen my hair, but not so much that it's snapping left and right. I have thin strands through I have dense hair, so I also want the coating of the henna to make each individual strand stronger. Please advise if anyone is doing both and how (and how long to wait in between if necessary).


----------



## Sosa (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm going to check out DE cuz my hair is starting to take up too much of my life.
I want something that is DIY tho because I live in a small college town in North central Florida and there are no good black salons hair


----------



## Channy31 (Jul 30, 2013)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Hey Ladies. I'm going for it before September. Wanted to know if Design Essentials will work with Henna because it is something else I want to try this summer.  I want to strengthen my hair, but not so much that it's snapping left and right. I have thin strands through I have dense hair, so I also want the coating of the henna to make each individual strand stronger. Please advise if anyone is doing both and how (and how long to wait in between if necessary).



my hair is also fine with high density, but i have no idea about henna. Sorry.


----------



## Channy31 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sosa said:


> I'm going to check out DE cuz my hair is starting to take up too much of my life.
> I want something that is DIY tho because I live in a small college town in North central Florida and there are no good black salons hair



I love it, it's been 9 weeks now and has basically all gone. I'll be buying a bottle for myself soon, its so much cheaper!


----------



## naija24 (Jul 30, 2013)

can you use this BKT system while transitioning?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jul 30, 2013)

@luckiestdestiny, I hennaed in early June and did my DE two weeks ago, with no ill effects. The Q&A vid on Youtube said you can use this if you henna your hair. Use the same rules as for coloring in general, henna 1-2 weeks be for using DE or 2 weeks after.


----------



## thebelleofelle (Jul 30, 2013)

Any thoughts on using DE verses getting relaxers?? I'm thinking about using either DE or BKT to straighten my hair during my transition.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 30, 2013)

Arosci is still holding up well in my hair. I wanted a change from straight hair, so I did a braid-out but I could've easily kept my hair straight for an additional week. I am really floored with how well it works.
I also ordered DE since I am not a huge fan of the acetamide ingredients in Arosci, so I am going to try that out when the Arosci wears off to compare the two.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 30, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> my hair is also fine with high density, but i have no idea about henna. Sorry.



MixedGirl Same here. I finally got up the nerve to try it. I am not a fan of changing something when it works but I'm thinking to get to even longer lengths it's time to reinforce my hair, or rather it will make it easier to get there.

But again, I don't want to over do and have a huge setback. I've come to far for that.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 30, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @luckiestdestiny, I hennaed in early June and did my DE two weeks ago, with no ill effects. The Q&A vid on Youtube said you can use this if you henna your hair. Use the same rules as for coloring in general, henna 1-2 weeks be for using DE or 2 weeks after.



MyangelEyez Thanks so much for this. I'm thinking I should do the henna first maybe that way if it's dry I can whip it back into shape and infuse a ton of moisture before adding the DE a couple weeks later.


----------



## Napp (Jul 30, 2013)

naija24 said:


> can you use this BKT system while transitioning?



Yes you can. I bktd through my transition and my hair ended up fine.


----------



## Napp (Jul 30, 2013)

davisbr88 said:


> Arosci is still holding up well in my hair. I wanted a change from straight hair, so I did a braid-out but I could've easily kept my hair straight for an additional week. I am really floored with how well it works.
> I also ordered DE since I am not a huge fan of the acetamide ingredients in Arosci, so I am going to try that out when the Arosci wears off to compare the two.


 davisbr88 what is wrong with acetamide in the product? Please tell me if the arosci wears off. I plan on doing it when I hit apl


----------



## naija24 (Jul 30, 2013)

okay, big question.

is there a difference between Brazilian Keratin Treatment and the express version? is it worth it to get the express version or should i just spend the extra $$ and get the regular version?


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 30, 2013)

Napp: Actually, I'm not finding anything on it. For some reason, I thought it was bad from something I read a few years ago. I will continue to research and report back if I find something!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 31, 2013)

naija24 said:


> okay, big question.
> 
> is there a difference between Brazilian Keratin Treatment and the express version? is it worth it to get the express version or should i just spend the extra $$ and get the regular version?



You might want to go in the bkt thread as that is for the bkt (Brazilian keratin treatment).  Treatments listed here are not bkt. This is for alternatives without all the formaldeheyed and other aldehydes.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 31, 2013)

luckiestdestiny said:


> You might want to go in the bkt thread as that is for the bkt (Brazilian keratin treatment).  Treatments listed here are not bkt. This is for alternatives without all the formaldeheyed and other aldehydes.



luckiestdestiny sorry i didn't know there was a difference. i just thought it was all the same kind of thing with different names.

so far, i've seen salons that do BKT but not any "alternatives". because i keep searching online for Arosci or the like and no salon in Maryland seems to do it.


----------



## Napp (Jul 31, 2013)

Napp said:


> Also if anyone is interested I am currently learning about a new type of bkt called "keratin shock" treatments. these do not straighten hair but are moreso for reducing volume. they do not contain any special active ingredient or so they say. i will continue my investigation.



If anyone was interested in this it turns out that it's not made for afro hair.  I was really disappointed!  It was a waste of money!


----------



## Napp (Jul 31, 2013)

luckiestdestiny said:


> You might want to go in the bkt thread as that is for the bkt (Brazilian keratin treatment).  Treatments listed here are not bkt. This is for alternatives without all the formaldeheyed and other aldehydes.



For what  it's worth, many or the newer bkt do not have aldehyde of formaldehyde.  They have the same active ingredients as the products discussed in this thread but at a higher concentration and in a different medium.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 31, 2013)

Napp said:


> For what  it's worth, many or the newer bkt do not have aldehyde of formaldehyde.  They have the same active ingredients as the products discussed in this thread but at a higher concentration and in a different medium.



most bkts have a variation but I am sure there are advances. But the  non bkts like design essentials for instance has silk protein to smooth down and strengthen hair. The chemical components of each were discussed earlier in the thread and broken down ( for varying products) so we could decide the safest and best posibilities. I've followed the thread and from the beginning.  I was happy when this new generation alternatives came out. I've read a lot and had a wait and see attitude because I didn't want any set backs.  Either way regardless of differences or similarities, she wanted to know about "strength" and what to do. I assumed she was going for an aldehyde because of that. The other thread and posters would be more helpful and knowledgeable about that so I wanted to point her in the right direction.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Jul 31, 2013)

naija24 said:


> luckiestdestiny sorry i didn't know there was a difference. i just thought it was all the same kind of thing with different names.
> 
> so far, i've seen salons that do BKT but not any "alternatives". because i keep searching online for Arosci or the like and no salon in Maryland seems to do it.



No need to be sorry. I just thought the other thread would have quick answers for you of the strength of Hyde or variation you need since that seems to be your question and this thread for the most part are trying to avoid that. Arosci and de can be purchased btw.so maybe your stylist can follow directions and do it for you if you are interested. The thread lists websites and pros and cons of each.
Excuse typos on my phone.


----------



## AstroQueen77 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm noticing extreme retention of my new growth now that I BKT twice a year. It's marvelous.


----------



## Dove56 (Jul 31, 2013)

naija24 said:


> can you use this BKT system while transitioning?



naija24

yodie got us all hooked on Design Essentials Transitioning Mousse treatment which is made for "our" hair and specifically those of us that are transitioning but prefer straight hair.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 31, 2013)

Dove56 said:


> naija24
> 
> yodie got us all hooked on Design Essentials Transitioning Mousse treatment which is made for "our" hair and specifically those of us that are transitioning but prefer straight hair.



do salons know about this treatment? I feel like most black hair salons just know about relaxers.


----------



## yodie (Jul 31, 2013)

I just ordered a bottle off Ebay. 

I found that alot of salons DON'T know about this treatment and will discourage you from trying it by saying it's not for our hair, etc. Well, what about those of us who need a little help, but can't wear relaxers? Do your own research or call DE and ask for a stylist in your area that does the treatment and check out that particular stylist. This is exactly what I did and I'm glad about it!!


----------



## naija24 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm super interested in these treatments to aid my transition, but I dont' want to spend 2x what I would for a relaxer on something that lasts the exact same length of time.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 31, 2013)

naija24 said:


> I'm super interested in these treatments to aid my transition, but I dont' want to spend 2x what I would for a relaxer on something that lasts the exact same length of time.


 
Hi naija24...

A relaxer is permanent. The treatments discussed here are temporary. They wash out/wear off within 12 weeks. I haven't seen anyone say that the DE or Arosci systems permanently altered their hair texture.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 31, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> Hi naija24...
> 
> A relaxer is permanent. The treatments discussed here are temporary. They wash out/wear off within 12 weeks. I haven't seen anyone say that the DE or Arosci systems permanently altered their hair texture.



LivingDoll what I meant is that 3 months doesn't feel that long to me. I would not want to pay $175-200 for something that last three months unless I knew I'd get the full three months. I'd also like a professional to do it. 

I read online that some last 4-5 months but I can't find any recommendations here.


----------



## naija24 (Jul 31, 2013)

also, has anyone here tried/heard of KeraStraight Smoothing Treatment? It's being done at Ulta for $159.


----------



## Napp (Jul 31, 2013)

yodie said:


> I just ordered a bottle off Ebay.
> 
> I found that alot of salons DON'T know about this treatment and will discourage you from trying it by saying it's not for our hair, etc. Well, what about those of us who need a little help, but can't wear relaxers? Do your own research or call DE and ask for a stylist in your area that does the treatment and check out that particular stylist. This is exactly what I did and I'm glad about it!!




the price isnt that bad on ebay:scratchch

im trying to decide wheter i should use the arosci that i have, get the DE transitioning mousse or get the inoar argan oil bkt.

I am still not sold on the DE because I havent seen enough post wash pics. i do not want what happened with the product i used before to happen again.


----------



## Phaer (Jul 31, 2013)

I have read through three fourths of this thread, and I will definitely keep reading.I am very interested in the Design Essentials treatment, I have been looking for something to make the detangling my hair a bit easier, I find that I lose a lot of hair when I detangle. I would have possibly relax my hair already, but I really do not want any chemicals in my hair. For those of you that have done it do you have to blow dry and flat iron your hair every time you wash your hair? I am thinking of doing the treatment just for added protection but maybe wearing my hair without any heat for most of the 12 weeks. My hair seems to get heat damage very easily, so I would just get it done professionally the first time and then maintain my hair by just washing, deep conditioning and no blow drying and no flat ironing, after the first time.


----------



## Stormy (Jul 31, 2013)

I've been viewing this and other BKT alternative threads for a few days, but still trying to see which one to choose. Can somebody tell me, for 4B hair which one would be most effective, Arosci, DE, QOD Max,White or Gold?


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 1, 2013)

I went with no heat and primarily wore weaves and twist outs for the last 6 months, but my hair did not thrive. I did retain a little length but my ends are all jacked up from the manipulation of the twist outs, even though I moisturized and sealed almost daily. 

Like a lot of you ladies, my strands are fine and dense. I finally realized that frequent manipulation from pulling, twisting, braiding, etc. may not be best for my hair type. My hair grew so much faster when I wore it straight 100% of the time. Like yodie, the DE treatment will replace relaxers for me.


----------



## yodie (Aug 1, 2013)

LivingDoll,

My ends are jacked when I start wearing twist out styles that I have to manipulate. Doesn't work for me. Straight styles allow me to maintain my ends a little better. My hair can be very discouraging. She doesn't like much and any little variance to the left or the right equals a setback for me. 

My hair does well under weave, so I have half of my head under a weave and I'll grow out like that until summer 2014.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 5, 2013)

@naija24, you can purchase a bottle on ebay and apply yourself. the bottle runs about $145 by itself and $180 with the shampoo, and each bottle gives you 4 treatments which would last you a year if you do the treatment every 3 months as reccomended.

@Napp, I have had great results with the treatment, and retained my curl pattern with no problem. When I wore my hair straight it lasted without major reversion for 10 days before I washed it and started wearing wash n gos. I'll post pics of my hair today 3 weeks post treatment in its curly state and I'll post a pic of my hair straightened whenever I do that (maybe a week or two...I'm liking my frizz free wash n goes  )


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 5, 2013)

Napp, (the looser areas in front were like that before doing the treatment):


----------



## Napp (Aug 9, 2013)

I did the arosci restructuring foam and so far i like the results. my hair is so obedient now i remember why i enjoy keratin/smoothing treatments.

This product did have an odor that was very similar to the naked product i have tried in the past. what i did notice was that when flat ironing this product caked up on my flat iron and wiping it wouldnt get it off which made the smell permeate throughout the floor.

i found it a bit hard to blowdry into my hair for some reason. my hair was really poofy after blowdrying when usually i can get it pretty straight. As soon as the flat iron hit my hair it instantly turned into silk though. I did 2 passes at 370.

I didn't keep it straight like i normally would. it is too hot and my hair is too short to be rocking a straight do right now. i washed it out the next day. My hair did not puff up at the roots overnight like it did with the other treatment but my hair felt more coated and stiff with the arosci.

I have been STRUGGLING with frizz and after this treatment my hair is frizz free. As for strengthening my hair i dont think it does. I will monitor my hair closely.

Here are some pics

Before:






Straightened





After





Detail





overall i still prefer keratin treatments but this is a good alternative to them. it would also be good to use as a refresher in between keratin treatments if once decided to do both.


----------



## Starronda (Aug 9, 2013)

yodie said:


> I'm not familiar with chi enviro. I wanted to go with one of the more recognized brands.



yodie what salon did you go to get this done?


----------



## yodie (Aug 9, 2013)

I went to B Chic Salon in Union.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Aug 9, 2013)

AstroQueen77 said:


> I'm noticing extreme retention of my new growth now that I BKT twice a year. It's marvelous.


 
yes that is why I love BKT so much!!!  WHen I started I was 100% natural but I love having my hair straight a lot! So After 1 plus with bkt, I decided to  fully revert. I got my hair relaxed not a single issue with my hair. Im still BKT'ing on my relaxed hair. Retaining nicely and stretching comfortably.


----------



## Starronda (Aug 9, 2013)

yodie said:


> I went to B Chic Salon in Union.



Nice. I'll be making an appointment in a few weeks for DE


----------



## naija24 (Aug 11, 2013)

Napp your hair, straight or curly, is just BEAUTIFUL. 

I really want to get my own BKT treatment over a relaxer once I take my braids out and see what it's like. It'll be the same almost as a relaxer in terms of price, at least at the local ULTA store where I plan to get it done.

anyone had experience with this and weak ends though? I know I am in need of a trim especially since some of my ends are poking out of my senegalese twists. will it break it or something.

What's the most mild BKT out there? I rather start with something mild first.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 13, 2013)

Napp said:


> I did the arosci restructuring foam and so far i like the results. my hair is so obedient now i remember why i enjoy keratin/smoothing treatments.
> 
> This product did have an odor that was very similar to the naked product i have tried in the past. what i did notice was that when flat ironing this product caked up on my flat iron and wiping it wouldnt get it off which made the smell permeate throughout the floor.
> 
> ...



You did a great job! Beautiful


----------



## davisbr88 (Aug 17, 2013)

Napp: Sorry I forgot to come back and report! I've been ghost from the boards for a while!
Anyway, your results are fantastic!
My hair looks pretty much the same as my natural curls except shinier and with zero frizz. I love Arosci!
I am going to roller set today and will post results after


----------



## Channy31 (Aug 26, 2013)

Just bought my second round of the treatment, it's cost me about £150 for a bottle  So excited!


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Ladies...I apologize that I'm just now posting about my experience with DE.

I had gone out on a date and we sat outside to eat on a humid night about three weeks ago. Well, by the end of the date, my beautiful blow out looked like a big ole brown cottonball!

The next day, I applied the treatment. Here are my initial thoughts:
-I applied the treatment with my bare hands. I know I shouldn't have, but it didn't cause any harm.
-The treatment has a very pleasant smell.
-I could tell the difference in my curls immediately. They were more stretched and silky. The frizz was markedly lessened.
-After I shampooed my hair, it was sooooo soft and manageable!
-After I flat ironed the treatment in, I immediately saw a difference in the length of my hair! I swear, it looked about 1.5 inches longer.

After a few weeks I noticed:
-My hair has only swelled once. On another date, we sat by a lake for a few hours. Bad idea. It still wasn't anything like it would have been without DE.
-I have WAY LESS shedding. 
-My hair is so much more manageable. 
-My hair holds curls 1000% better.

I am absolutely enamoured by this treatment. I plan to purchase it. I just want to give special thanks to Dove56 for being so generous and allowing me to try the treatment at no cost. She also sent me some other nice goodies that I love. Good looking out girly! I also want to thank the other ladies yodie, MixedGirl, Napp, and all the other ladies for sharing your experiences with DE and the other alternative brands. 

I'm sorry, I didn't have the patience to take any pictures. I will try to do better next time.


----------



## yodie (Aug 27, 2013)

LivingDoll, thanks for sharing your experience. I'm so glad you had a great experience with DE. I also apply the treatment with my hands and never had any issues. I like to feel my hair as I do it. I second EVERYTHING you said about less shedding, more manageable hair and the list goes on. I'm able to retain with DE. That alone is a miracle. 

Grab a bottle off Ebay. 
Who's next to try DE?


----------



## Dove56 (Aug 27, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> Hi Ladies...I apologize that I'm just now posting about my experience with DE.
> 
> I had gone out on a date and we sat outside to eat on a humid night about three weeks ago. Well, by the end of the date, my beautiful blow out looked like a big ole brown cottonball!
> 
> ...



LivingDoll I'm so glad you loved it! It's almost time for my next treatment woot! 

I will forever be indebted to yodie


----------



## g.lo (Aug 27, 2013)

I am really considering this, are you guys using the transition or the long action mousse? Thanks


----------



## yodie (Aug 28, 2013)

Dove56, you are so sweet. I owe my having the faith to do my own treatment to you. I brought a bottle, did the treatment and there's no looking back. 

g.lo, I use the foam that allows me to wear straight styles. IMO, I don't see a need for the mousse because the foam still provides plenty of texture to your hair. You can blow it out and/or wear twist out styles just the same.


----------



## g.lo (Aug 28, 2013)

yodie said:


> Dove56, you are so sweet. I owe my having the faith to do my own treatment to you. I brought a bottle, did the treatment and there's no looking back.
> 
> g.lo, I use the foam that allows me to wear straight styles. IMO, I don't see a need for the mousse because the foam still provides plenty of texture to your hair. You can blow it out and/or wear twist out styles just the same.



@yodi, thanks! I meant which strength are you using is it the elongation one or the transition?


----------



## LivingDoll (Aug 28, 2013)

g.lo...I did the transitioning mousse since I don't plan to wear wash n go's or natural styles. My hair seems to retain better when it is straight (due to less manipulation).


----------



## Napp (Aug 28, 2013)

ugh you guys are making me want to try the foam out next.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Aug 28, 2013)

Napp right?? Smh.... Grr.. lol.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 28, 2013)

i was going to relax in about 10-15 days... im wondering, maybe i should give this a try before relaxing my virgin hair?

i have fine 4b hair , stuck at bsb... loves protein and retains better in straight styles.... natural styles just make my hair break anyway...

i guess i need the foam right?  i dont plan wearing natural styles.

also is there a cheaper place to order de ? or at least a small packet for trying??


----------



## yodie (Aug 28, 2013)

g.lo said:


> @yodi, thanks! I meant which strength are you using is it the elongation one or the transition?


I use the transition mousse. I think the transition mousse can be used to elongate curls and wear your hair straight. Use just heat if you want straight hair.


----------



## yodie (Aug 28, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> i was going to relax in about 10-15 days... im wondering, maybe i should give this a try before relaxing my virgin hair?
> 
> i have fine 4b hair , stuck at bsb... loves protein and retains better in straight styles.... natural styles just make my hair break anyway...
> 
> ...



I would go with the DE over a relaxer any day, Relaxers damage my hair no matter how much protein I use or how well I take care of my hair.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 28, 2013)

Napp said:


> the price isnt that bad on ebay:scratchch
> 
> im trying to decide wheter i should use the arosci that i have, get the DE transitioning mousse or get the inoar argan oil bkt.
> 
> I am still not sold on the DE because I havent seen enough post wash pics. i do not want what happened with the product i used before to happen again.



Napp I washed a few videos on youtube today and i liked the results. try these. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7jIv8-fL6A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnXsUrcsqfA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9-QnBkq0Qk



yodie said:


> @LivingDoll, thanks for sharing your experience. I'm so glad you had a great experience with DE. I also apply the treatment with my hands and never had any issues. I like to feel my hair as I do it. I second EVERYTHING you said about less shedding, more manageable hair and the list goes on. I'm able to retain with DE. That alone is a miracle.
> 
> Grab a bottle off Ebay.
> Who's next to try DE?


 Me Me Me but i can't find the elongation mousse on ebay



coolsista-paris said:


> i was going to relax in about 10-15 days... im wondering, maybe i should give this a try before relaxing my virgin hair?
> 
> i have fine 4b hair , stuck at bsb... loves protein and retains better in straight styles.... natural styles just make my hair break anyway...
> 
> ...



coolsista-paris like you i was on the verge of relaxing and i realize that we created threads requesting info on relaxers the same time, we are now looking into RELAXER & BKT alternatives. Personally i won't get the relaxer, i really want to and would prefer trying the DE treatment the ladies up thread have mentioned.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 29, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Napp I washed a few videos on youtube today and i liked the results. try these.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7jIv8-fL6A
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnXsUrcsqfA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9-QnBkq0Qk
> ...



hey,so we are in the same situation. id like to try out the de before relaxing but....jeeze that price! isnt there  a tester??

when are you planning to do yours?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 29, 2013)

PureSilver, here's links to the DE Transitioning Mousse and DE Elongation Mousse on EBay.  In addition, last night I saw the same items about $5 cheaper, but I don't have time to go through the 7 pages of DE products on EBay right now.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 29, 2013)

MileHighDiva thank you. I have been watching that price for 2 days now. I saw it for $144, maybe that's the one you saw too. I will be getting the transitioning mousse since i want my curls to stretch out more and i've been wanting to wear straight styles for the longest while. My hair is close to BSL and i don't see the need to be wearing plaits everyday.......it makes me look too much like the days of color purple around the house in this modern time.


----------



## Channy31 (Aug 30, 2013)

Anyone who has done the treatment themselves, what clarifying shampoo did you use? Does it matter?


----------



## coolsista-paris (Aug 31, 2013)

yodie: for someone with fine hair thats wants to wear it like 90-100% straight, is this treatment worth it? i know fine hair doesnt like a lot of heat as we hear. but it means with de i will have to flat iron every wash to have straight hair? wont that be damaging? making the treatment a waist of time?

i really feel like trying it but i want to make sure its the right decision before buying that expensive product. i soooo want to do it


----------



## yodie (Aug 31, 2013)

coolsista-paris, I have fine strands and the DE treatment strengthens my strands. My strands need it and I have to use LESS heat with this treatment.

 I've worn twist outs with the DE treatment and it looks and feels great, but my hair has never done well (stayed healthy) in twist out styles. I would have to re-do my twist out style every 3-4 days to recondition (moisturize) my hair and maintain the look, but I'm not sure if that's too much manipulation for my hair right now. 

So, right now I prefer blow dry (tension method) and flat iron with steam. I only use heat about once every two weeks. I pin curl my hair at night to maintain a bend/flip.
I noticed that I had more single strand knots when I tried to steam flat iron air dried hair. So, not worth it. 

Maybe you can try flex rods or curlformers? 
To answer your question, YESSSS, this treatment is totally worth it. I'm actually enjoying my hair for the first time in my life.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 31, 2013)

Marking my spot... so I can read up!

Sent from my iPad 3 using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady (Aug 31, 2013)

Ill be back. With questions. Gotta finish reading this thread first.


----------



## cutenss (Aug 31, 2013)

So would you use the DE Strengthening Therapy System Silkening Spray with the DE Strengthening Therapy Transitioning Mousse?  I am thinking about buying the spray, until I buy the mousse.  Maybe the spray is temporary until you shampoo?

I just want some of this stuff


----------



## disgtgyal (Sep 1, 2013)

cutenss said:


> So would you use the DE Strengthening Therapy System Silkening Spray with the DE Strengthening Therapy Transitioning Mousse?  I am thinking about buying the spray, until I buy the mousse.  Maybe the spray is temporary until you shampoo?
> 
> I just want some of this stuff



I think using both may be overkill because I had to stop using joico's k-pak leave-in once I got the treatment because using both left my hair really dry and brittle but once I stopped using the leave-in my hair was fine.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 1, 2013)

yodie said:


> coolsista-paris, I have fine strands and the DE treatment strengthens my strands. My strands need it and I have to use LESS heat with this treatment.
> 
> I've worn twist outs with the DE treatment and it looks and feels great, but my hair has never done well (stayed healthy) in twist out styles. I would have to re-do my twist out style every 3-4 days to recondition (moisturize) my hair and maintain the look, but I'm not sure if that's too much manipulation for my hair right now.
> 
> ...



i remember how my hair was doing fine when i used heat every 2 weeks ( blow dry tension method). i did not flat iron a lot( maybe 4 -6 times).
when i air dry its not that smooth. 

i will have to check on ebay... and if any samples exist so i can try it out


----------



## SuchaLady (Sep 1, 2013)

So DE won't give me straight hair when wet?  I thought I could avoid an actual BKT. Still looking though. I'm not doing anything until the end of the year anyway. Taking any suggestions.


----------



## Napp (Sep 1, 2013)

SuchaLady said:


> So DE won't give me straight hair when wet?  I thought I could avoid an actual BKT. Still looking though. I'm not doing anything until the end of the year anyway. Taking any suggestions.



SuchaLady I dont think these treatments get your hair any type of straight when wet

How come you don't want to try a bkt?


----------



## SuchaLady (Sep 1, 2013)

Napp I had never heard anything good about them. Granted I am going off earlier reviews though. And truth be told I don't even desire bone straight hair. Just straightish with a wave. My relaxed hair does not even get bone straight. I just want to transition out of using them.


----------



## Channy31 (Sep 1, 2013)

Anyone have advice on clarifying before the treatment? I an struggling to find the DE clarifying shampoo so may buy a different one


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 1, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Anyone have advice on clarifying before the treatment? I an struggling to find the DE clarifying shampoo so may buy a different one



I use Arosci, but I just use VO5 clarifying shampoo. Results are great but I've only done it once, so I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Phaer (Sep 1, 2013)

Can we still use sulfur products in our hair with this treatment? Like growth oils? How about protein and conditioning treatments?


----------



## Dove56 (Sep 2, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> Anyone have advice on clarifying before the treatment? I an struggling to find the DE clarifying shampoo so may buy a different one



MixedGirl

The instructions say to use the DE Sulfate Free shampoo then apply the treatment. I used Suave clarifying shampoo last week and my hair was sooooo dry.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 4, 2013)

im sooo sad! i havent found anything on amazon, nor ebay for design essentials, nor ariosci. that must be because im in france. i tried the uk and still found no mousse of the 2 brands.
i found an american wesbsite selling de in sample size for 45$ .... but the shipping was 45$ !!! im starting to give up


----------



## Channy31 (Sep 4, 2013)

coolsista-paris said:


> im sooo sad! i havent found anything on amazon, nor ebay for design essentials, nor ariosci. that must be because im in france. i tried the uk and still found no mousse of the 2 brands.
> i found an american wesbsite selling de in sample size for 45$ .... but the shipping was 45$ !!! im starting to give up



I bought mine from france!
Lumi beauty.


----------



## Channy31 (Sep 4, 2013)

Dove56 said:


> MixedGirl
> 
> The instructions say to use the DE Sulfate Free shampoo then apply the treatment. I used Suave clarifying shampoo last week and my hair was sooooo dry.



Hmmm okay thanks.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 4, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> I bought mine from france!
> Lumi beauty.



really????? is that a store or website? im in paris


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 4, 2013)

MixedGirl said:


> I bought mine from france!
> Lumi beauty.


 
 really??? is it a store or a website? im in Paris.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.lumibeauty.com/en/


----------



## BrownBetty (Sep 4, 2013)

My treatment has worn off.  I am going to order the mousse off ebay.  The girl who did my last 2 treatments try to play me last time and use the strengthening spray instead of the mousse talking about it is the same and wanted to charge me the same price, BS.... 

So I will order the mousse do the first half myself then go to the salon to wash out the con, blowdry, and flat iron.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 4, 2013)

BrownBetty said:


> My treatment has worn off.  I am going to order the mousse off ebay.  The girl who did my last 2 treatments try to play me last time and use the strengthening spray instead of the mousse talking about it is the same and wanted to charge me the same price, BS....
> 
> So I will order the mousse do the first half myself then go to the salon to wash out the con, blowdry, and flat iron.



Yeahhh!! The spray costs a lot less than the mousse


----------



## BrownBetty (Sep 5, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Yeahhh!! The spray costs a lot less than the mousse



I know... I told her it wasn't the same and to use the mousse.  I am not going back.  

I can do it myself.  I love LHCF!


----------



## cutenss (Sep 5, 2013)

BrownBetty said:


> My treatment has worn off.  I am going to order the mousse off ebay.  The girl who did my last 2 treatments try to play me last time and use the strengthening spray instead of the mousse talking about it is the same and wanted to charge me the same price, BS....
> 
> *So I will order the mousse do the first half myself then go to the salon to wash out the con, blowdry, and flat iron.*




 I had the same idea.  I am going to do it at the end of the year, so that I can get my ends professionally trimmed.


----------



## coolsista-paris (Sep 6, 2013)

cutenss said:


> I had the same idea.  I am going to do it at the end of the year, so that I can get my ends professionally trimmed.



im still trying to decide if i will do this now or december( + my extra salary is in decembers pay, good moment)


----------



## Napp (Sep 10, 2013)

Has any one tried goin naturals morargan transition foam? Im thinking of tryin it simply because its cheap(compared to the others)


----------



## lana (Sep 10, 2013)

A relative and her daughter tried BKT and they both were eager to use it - I don't know which one they used - but here we are months later and they are both complaining of broken, thinning hair.  The mom said she wished that she had never used it.  Their hair texture is about 3c.  

So I'm interested to read about any alternatives.


----------



## Dellas (Sep 11, 2013)

Product sale under vender category 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BrownBetty (Sep 11, 2013)

Napp said:


> Has any one tried goin naturals morargan transition foam? Im thinking of tryin it simply because its cheap(compared to the others)



They area having a $10 sale, you can try it for cheap.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Sep 11, 2013)

Biting the bullet and ordering the Design Essentials Strengthening Therapy Transitioning Mousse.  I know it won't get my hair straight, I just need something to reduce the puffiness/swelling etc.  I'm hoping this stuff works for me.....


----------



## Katrice (Sep 22, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Motions Straight Heat System?
http://www.drugstore.com/motions-he...h-leave-in-conditioner/qxp461398?catid=183414


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 9, 2013)

BrownBetty cutenss have you ladies tried the transitioning or elongation mousse. I want to know which one would give me the best sleek results and smoothness because i have a lot of frizz always. I have never tried any of these treatments and just want to make the best decision. 

I find that it's a little pricey on ebay and the spray seems a lot cheaper, seen it for $45 whereas the mousse cost $144-$149 but is it better than the mousses? Maybe i can find a seller that has it for cheaper with free shipping.


----------



## disgtgyal (Oct 10, 2013)

You didn't ask me but I've tried the spray and elongation mousse, I prefer the mousse more as it got rid of my frizz, whereas the spray my hair looked good but it didn't keep the frizz away. In addition I didn't like having to flat iron my hair three consecutive weeks


----------



## BrownBetty (Oct 10, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> BrownBetty cutenss have you ladies tried the transitioning or elongation mousse. I want to know which one would give me the best sleek results and smoothness because i have a lot of frizz always. I have never tried any of these treatments and just want to make the best decision.
> 
> I find that it's a little pricey on ebay and the spray seems a lot cheaper, seen it for $45 whereas the mousse cost $144-$149 but is it better than the mousses? Maybe i can find a seller that has it for cheaper with free shipping.




I use the spray and mousse.  I use the spray until I have time to do the mousse treatment.  i like the mousse better as it is longer lasting.  My hair does stay str8 for the most part.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 10, 2013)

BrownBetty said:


> I use the spray and mousse.  I use the spray until I have time to do the mousse treatment.  i like the mousse better as it is longer lasting.  My hair does stay str8 for the most part.



BrownBetty how long does the mousse last vs the spray.


----------



## BrownBetty (Oct 10, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> BrownBetty how long does the mousse last vs the spray.



Mousse lasts 8 - 12 weeks
Spray is wash to wash


----------



## cutenss (Oct 10, 2013)

I have not.  And I don't think I will PureSilver.  I don't want to spend the money for it.


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 14, 2013)

I wonder if the strengthening spray would keep my leave out from reverting.


----------



## yaya24 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi ladies are you all clarifying before every single application, or is it okay to just use a regular shampoo?

TIA


----------



## Stormy (Oct 14, 2013)

I always use a sulfate-free shampoo before every treatment.


----------



## Napp (Nov 27, 2013)

So i tried goin natural straight transition. Blowdrying it in sucked. It made my hair feel really stiff. Otherwise i got nice results when i washed it out. My curl was loosened and looked a tad silkier. I wll post pics later. I think its a good value for the price. It works the same as some of the more expensive brands ive used. as a seasoned bkter, i just prefer regular bkts. A regular bkt produces a better end result for all the work you do. I can get silky bone straight hair with weight with a bkt that i cant get with alternatives. This will be the last bkt alternative i try.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 27, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> Hi ladies are you all clarifying before every single application, or is it okay to just use a regular shampoo?  TIA



yaya24 I use the shampoo provide (I buy a kit) but next time may just use a good sulfate-free clarifier and buy the treatment only.


----------



## PureSilver (Nov 29, 2013)

I use Keracare sulphate free shampoo before my treatment and. Your sulphate free shampoo does not have to be of the same brand as the product treatment, just as long as its good and cleanses well.


----------



## yaya24 (Nov 29, 2013)

I used my cream of nature argan oil shampoo (which is sulfate free) the last time and my hair felt WONDERFUL.

I really just wanted to know if it was mandatory to used a *clarifying* shampoo before the treatment.

Normally I use my clarifying shampoo (which is the quantum chelating sulfate free one) & it leaves my hair feels super stripped after using it.


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 29, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> I use Keracare sulphate free shampoo before my treatment and. Your sulphate free shampoo does not have to be of the same brand as the product treatment, just as long as its good and cleanses well.



I use the same shampoo


----------



## Phaer (Jun 12, 2014)

What happened to this thread? Any updates? Have your hair fully reverted? Are you still doing this treatment?


----------



## nemi95 (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm still using the SoftLiss BKT. I had it applied in April and I plan on having it applied again mid July. I've been ignoring my hair lately, but haven't had any major set backs due to my BKT. I do have some breakage because I don't change the location of my bun, but that's my fault.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 12, 2014)

Still using QOD Max Organiq without issue. Definite reversion when it wears off.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 23, 2014)

Has anyone successfully transitioned using DE or the other products? It sounds like most of you are already natural.

I'm ready to let go of the creamy crack but I need help  and the DE sounds good.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 23, 2014)

Lisa said:


> Has anyone successfully transitioned using DE or the other products? It sounds like most of you are already natural.  I'm ready to let go of the creamy crack but I need help  and the DE sounds good.



Lisa Put the creamy crack down!!! I am successfully transitioning using DE Transitioning Mousse.  This is a picture of my hair from yesterday:




I am currently 79 weeks post.  Before using DE my hair would shed and be full.  With it my hair has life.  Now the last time I did it was beginning of June... So I'm very much so due.  But life consumed me.  But even to be a little over a month past the 12 week time frame before you can do it again, my hair still feels and looks good.

I loved DE because my natural curl pattern is still in tact.  Plus even in extreme humidity my hair stays frizz free.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks! The shedding is what always stops me from continuing my transition! I guess I will suck it up and pay the $160.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 23, 2014)

I just spent $190. I bought everything so I hope this works!!

I bought the -  

Design Essentials Strengthening Therapy Transitioning Mousse
Design Essentials Strengthening Therapy Cleansing Sulfate-Free Shampoo 
Design Essentials Express Instant Moisturizing Conditioner
Design Essentials HCO Leave-In Conditioner

Wish me luck!!


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 23, 2014)

Lisa said:


> I just spent $190. I bought everything so I hope this works!!  I bought the -  Design Essentials Strengthening Therapy Transitioning Mousse Design Essentials Strengthening Therapy Cleansing Sulfate-Free Shampoo Design Essentials Express Instant Moisturizing Conditioner Design Essentials HCO Leave-In Conditioner  Wish me luck!!



Good luck.  Next order just get the Mousse and use your own sulfate free poo and DC/Leave-in.  I use my own with similar ingredients and get great results.


----------

